# Official Raw Discussion Thread 3/29



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what I see happen on raw tonight.

Beth Phoenix and Mickie James and Eve and kelly kelly vs Simply Flawless and Vickie Guerrero and MARYSE in a 8 diva tag team match.

Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston.

The Miz vs Christian.

Batista and Sheamus vs John Cena and Triple H.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

They need to capitalize on the cheers Orton is getting, because the crowd was totally in his favor last night. This face turn has been pretty interesting so far. Looking forward to Raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hopefully we get an announcement about the draft, looking forward to the show.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

I think trips is going to turn heel tonight for a good old fashion ass-whoopin sendoff!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

is the draft soon?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

dont care what else happens, i just wanna see a nice tribute/sendoff for Shawn, he really deserves it. i cant fucking wait for RAW

see yall in about 18 hours


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> dont care what else happens, *i just wanna see a nice tribute/sendoff for Shawn*, he really deserves it. i cant fucking wait for RAW
> 
> see yall in about 18 hours


They better. (not that me threatening will make a difference)

Should be a good show.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Shawn will get a farewell party and Sheamus will interupt it and lay a beatdown on HBK which will further his feud with HHH going into extreme rules.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to this RAW. We should get the 'praise HBK night' which should be great. Triple H will come out, and the roster should come out etc Also, I can't explain how much I CANNOT WAIT to see what happens with Swagger and the case, I marked like crazy at Swagger winning MITB.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Obvious send off for HBK, would mark out for a HHH heel turn, but would rather it happens later on that during Michaels send off, would ruin Shawn's farewell


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I expect and Bret & HBK sendoff tonight

Announcement of Draft?

Cena/Batista rematch for Extreme Rules?

Jack Swagger

Goldberg Debut?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I doubt you will see Goldberg anytime soon.


----------



## Triple Ass (Nov 20, 2008)

Tonight on RAW: Christian jobs to Santino.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Y2J face turn tonight!


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Do the WWE not do a detailed preview anymore?

Couldn't find it anywhere on the website?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Triple Ass said:


> Tonight on RAW: Christian jobs to Santino.


At that rate Christian will be holding the MITB briefcase in a few months


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This is the last episoide of Raw that i'll be interested in just incase if Shawn made his final apperance tonight.*


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll be watching tonight as always. The night after Mania is normally always good too watch as there are now so many options they can go down. I'm hoping for a Shawn send off tonight also.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i hope Shawn will have a Final Goodbye like Ric Flair had after Mania 24 with the entire roster breaking kayfabe with all his buddies and ppl like Bret Hart in the ring. 

sadly Nash, Hall and Waltman will not be there


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shawn deserves what Flair got x10, so I'm hoping he gets that. I'd lose it for Bret to come down and raise Shawn's arm like Vince did Flair.

Also looking forward to Mr. Money In The Bank (Check, 1, 2! AWWW YEAH!) and whats next for Orton.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

It's True said:


> At that rate Christian will be holding the MITB briefcase in a few months


1st thing i thought :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hope to God Shawn has a good send off, he deserves it. It's a damn shame that Kevin Nash isn't there though, woulda been awesome. 

Hopefully Swagger cashes in and loses. Hoped for it loads last night. ¬_¬


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

A good Raw please.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Shawn should get a proper good bye; I just hope Triple H doesn't act as host like he did for Flair.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Probaly mostly going thru the motions and wm rematches.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Shawn should get a proper good bye; I just hope Triple H doesn't act as host like he did for Flair.


well if you take Nash out the picture it's his best friend so i guess Triple H will act like the guest host. 

at least i hope that the whole show will be a tribute to HBK's carrer


----------



## perfection.™ (Mar 26, 2010)

I think it would make more sense for the last time we see HBK for however long to be when he was walking out of Wrestlemania after delivering a classic. I can't see Michaels wanting to have a night of people bigging him up and saying goodbye.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

please have a Batista promo. 

thats all i need.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Were are the: "RAW will suck like always... cry cry cry..." posts???

But I'm looking forward to RAW. I wanna hear from HBK, Jack SWAGGAH and Randy Orton.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't wait for the likes of Randy Orton, Batista and Sheamus reactions and responses.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

More Orton please. And a last promo from Shawn. Let's hope we'll have a good Raw.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope RAW quells my post-Mania blues and gives me something to look forward to in the WWE. With Shawn leaving and Mania gone for another year (I thought last night was awesome, overall) i'm feeling kinda empty!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Can't wait for the likes of Randy Orton, Batista and Sheamus reactions and responses.


Your avy and sig = WIN


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Hopefully a Great show. And end the show with HBK speech. 

Also hope they do something special to start something interesting after Mania.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Build towards Extreme Rules.

Miz plz


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

so no guest host?!!

If no that's great.

i see sheamus attacking shawn to continue the feud with triple h too.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Tonight should be good, lots of things to look forward to:

I want to see the entire roster give Shawn a great send off, similar to Flair's. 

I'm interested in what Swagger will do with the briecase, he could very well cash it in tonight. Although, they may have him wait. 

I really want to know what's next for Orton. The guy was awesome last night. I just hope he's done with Rhodes/Dibiase.

Like always, can't wait.


bjnelson19705 said:


> so no guest host?!!
> 
> If no that's great.


The guys from Hot Tub Time Machine are hosting.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm interested in what Orton, Christian, and Swagger will be doing tonight. We all know Cena will be interacting with Batista, and Sheamus will be going after HHH.

I hope that they don't ignore some of the legendary matches Shawn Michaels has had just because they are in TNA atm - Razor Ramon/HBK, Flair/HBK, Angle/HBK, and HBK with Diesel.

Also the guest hosts are Rob Corddry and Clark Duke from Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> so no guest host?!!
> 
> If no that's great.
> 
> i see sheamus attacking shawn to continue the feud with triple h too.



There's some bathtub people hosting the show


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Christian will probably be on Superstars again like the last few weeks. :side:

Although I'm hoping to be terribly wrong and he's in action tonight...Having Swagger/Christian in a match is a good bet after last night.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Shawn deserves an epic sendoff. And I am excited to see how they progress with SWAGGER.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian vs. Swagger
HBK send off.
Set up for Batista/Cena at Extreme Rules
More HHH/Sheamus
US Title match? Maybe against Morrison?


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the sendoffs are pointless because nobody ever retires. It can be touching but meaningless. Even stroke victim Bret who hated Vince worse than the devil sold his soul and back for a payday.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

For some reason I can see Sheamus opening the show to everyone's disappointment, so he can bitch about his loss or something, only to have Triple H come out and put him in his place and make it clear that the big deal of the night is Shawn's retirement. Then we'll get a nice big package/sendoff on that or something. (Just an idea!)

Anyway, besides the HBK stuff, I'm also looking forward to seeing more face/tweener Randy... and to see if there's going to be a Cody and Ted feud. Also interested in seeing what MITB winner Swagger will be up to.

The main focus will probably be Shawn though, along with lots of Wrestlemania recaps and unfortunately, silly comedy skits.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I would expect a Cody/Ted feud to start tonight. Also maybe an Orton/Swagger feud, that would be different and pretty cool. They seriously need to do something with these two guys. Orton is mega over right now and hot off the heels of a win at Wrestlemania, they need to keep that momentum going. Swagger is the Mitb winner, and needs someone credible to face to keep his momentum. Batista/Cena and HHH/Sheamus to continue and that about sums up the whole show. hopefully they do something special with HBK.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Wonder who they will have interrupting HBK's goodbye speech to get the cheap heat. My money is on Swagger/Sheamus doing an out with the old in with the new promo.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Will HBK even be making an appearance tonight ?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jack SWAGGAH!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Well this Raw is going to kill TNA in the ratings with the fall out of a great WrestleMania XXVI and the HBK send-off.

I wonder who will face Cena at Extreme Rules? Batista, Sheamus or Triple H are the top candidates or maybe even Jack Swagger!

Should be an emotional Raw 

HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't believe people are actually excited about Jack Swagger.

You know Pro-wrestling is in a dire state when Swagger is getting pushed and Christian and Punk are stuck in midcard hell.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't think it's Swagger most people are excited about it's more what the WWE do with him as they can take him down any route they wish. Also, for the people who are saying he's not ready to be Champion. The guy has got a year!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This guest host crap has gone this far?Is the night after Wrestlemania and we have a guest host. Just focus on the freaking product Vince. Fuck!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Haven't really kept up with Raw (or wrestling in general) in quite some time. I figure the day after WM is a good day to start up again. Hopefully it'll be interesting.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Haven't really kept up with Raw (or wrestling in general) in quite some time. I figure the day after WM is a good day to start up again. Hopefully it'll be interesting.


You should have watched the RTWM. Post WM is usually when the stupid stuff starts.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

The day after WM is the new calendar year for wrestling as far as Im concerned so hopefully they start it off with something interesting.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Leechmaster said:


> I can't believe people are actually excited about Jack Swagger.
> 
> You know Pro-wrestling is in a dire state when Swagger is getting pushed and Christian and Punk are stuck in midcard hell.


Punk isn't stuck in the mid-card.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CC91 said:


> There's some bathtub people hosting the show


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I love your sig, hella rep.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope to god tonight's show doesn't start off with a grand cena victory speech. like we haven't seen that before, it will be cena just rubbing in the cena hater's faces again -_-


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Come on guys, dont watch this crap. Watch TNA tonight. RVD and Hardy teaming up again for the love of christ. Support the new monday night wars and watch TNA, so maybe WWE will step up their game.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I think the WWE Draft should be on the RAW after Mania. Hopefully it's soon.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Should RAW start with HBK's music hitting the arena, and out comes The Heart Break Kid.........John Morrison??????? Yes, I said it John Morrison. Of course this sounds all of sudden, but here me out on this. For all intensive purposes Morrison just flat out blew it last night with R-Truth. 

Why not a sudden heel turn due to the circumstances of his WM26 tag team title match? After WM I always felt it were time for new storlines, and changes are typically made. Hell, John Morrison has constantly been compared to HBK over the years. In fact in a WWE magazine a few years back there was a script that invovled HBK giving John some advice that Morrison just blew off.

I understand Morrison may not be able to grow a beard in less than a days time, but he could easily pull it off at first the same way Punk pulled of his Jeff Hardy when Hardy left the WWE. This could do wonders for Morrison career. Basically come out, and talk about how he lost his shot at tag team gold, and that this matter is more important than the "Has Been Kid" Shawn Michaels. Thats right the "Has Been Kid" Shawn Michaels. Imagine if Morrison were to echo those words tonight?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RatedRudy said:


> I hope to god tonight's show doesn't start off with a grand cena victory speech. like we haven't seen that before, it will be cena just rubbing in the cena hater's faces again -_-


That will be awesome


----------



## Macgyver (Mar 15, 2010)

I am really looking forward to RAW tonight. I will be happy with a solid HBK send off, new Swagger development, and a big RKO/pose from Orton at some point.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I could see Cena opening the show with a speech only to be interrupted Batista, they'll have a chat and then Trips comes out and we'll get a Triple Threat for Extreme Rules.

I would throw Sheamus in there but I think they'll have him "scratch and crawl" his way back to the top like Triple H did. 

Not sure where they will go with Orton, Legacy will probably feud with eachother.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> I think the WWE Draft should be on the RAW after Mania. Hopefully it's soon.


Pretty sure it's taking place the Monday after _Extreme Rules._


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Can't wait for raw tonight. Hope we have a decent show.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ZackDanielson said:


> Come on guys, dont watch this crap. Watch TNA tonight. RVD and Hardy teaming up again for the love of christ. Support the new monday night wars and watch TNA, so maybe WWE will step up their game.


The whole point of the "Monday Night Wars" is having a choice, something TNA marks can't seem to get through their heads. Stop trying to force people into watching TNA because it's gonna make the WWE better or it's "good for the business."

Watch what you wanna watch and shut up about it.

Looking forward to a good RAW, so many questions to be answered coming out of WM.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm guessing Cena/Batista and Triple H/Sheamus will continue and then wrap up at Extreme Rules. Not sure where Orton or Legacy go from here if I'm entirely honest. Maybe some sort of a multi-man match at Extreme Rules between the guys not involved in anything?

Should be a good Raw. There's no way HBK is just going to leave without a goodbye. I can't wait to see that as it will be emotional. HBK is an all-time great and its only right he gets one more night in the spotlight.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Praying that Cena/Batista have a Last Man Standing match announced for Extreme Rules. That alone would make me pay £15 towards it.

I imagine that the WWE are not going to put Shawn on TV tonight, because it actually gives people the incentive to buy the DVD to watch his "final" night.

And hopefully some good mid-card shit in there as well. A lot of good things may happen tonight. And hopefully will happen.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

ZackDanielson said:


> Come on guys, dont watch this crap. Watch TNA tonight. RVD and Hardy teaming up again for the love of christ. Support the new monday night wars and watch TNA, so maybe WWE will step up their game.


Sorry but TNA is lame. Why should I miss Raw (admittedly often a load of shit anyway) and watch a bunch of guys (spot monkeys, talentless nobodies, stale vets, former WWE stars that look like nobodies) wrestling in some clubhouse?

Plus I'm still feeling post-WM WWE love <3


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

JACK SWAGGER!

Hopefully he doesn't lose the briefcase.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be interested to read what happens with CC. Maybe he start a program with Miz (He has been working house show matches for the US title with Miz), or maybe he could get into a program with Swagger over the MITB case, or he can just keep working on Superstars until his contract expires so he can go back to TNA.

At this point, I'm hoping for option number 3


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

ZackDanielson said:


> Come on guys, dont watch this crap. Watch TNA tonight. RVD and Hardy teaming up again for the love of christ. Support the new monday night wars and watch TNA, so maybe WWE will step up their game.


So you are saying we shouldn't watch what could possibly be HBK's sendoff party just so we can do TNA fans a favor? hmmmmm that's a tough one. 

Sarcasm aside I don't have to choose anyways. I can watch one and tape the other which is what I always do.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Raw should be great tonight but i have a feeling i am gonna get teared up when HBk's sendoff happens


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Wish the draft was tonight!

Who is the host tonight btw?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm actually getting quite excited for Raw tonight. I was thinking it was starting at 1am over here but it's back too 2 obviously with the clocks changing. Probably just record it then.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Should be a great and emotional show tonight.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

ZackDanielson said:


> Come on guys, dont watch this crap. Watch TNA tonight. RVD and Hardy teaming up again for the love of christ. Support the new monday night wars and watch TNA, so maybe WWE will step up their game.


WWE rejects Vs remembering the best of all time...tough one.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to HBK and Orton. That's about it.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I hope they have a HBK sendoff.

Matches I am predicting for tonight...

Jack Swagger/The Miz vs Kofi/Christian

Maryse vs Eve for the Diva's Title

Triple H vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Batista with the winner facing Cena at Extreme Rules for the WWE Title

Ted Dibiase vs Cody Rhodes

Plus HBK sendoff.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I hope they do things a little differently to Flair's retirement ceremony.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TKOW said:


> I hope they do things a little differently to Flair's retirement ceremony.


Hopefully it's better.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RatedRudy said:


> I hope to god tonight's show doesn't start off with a grand cena victory speech. like we haven't seen that before, it will be cena just rubbing in the cena hater's faces again -_-




If it pisses off the haters, I'm all in favor of it.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

ITS TIME, ITS TIME, ITS VADER TIME

Vader title shot tonight.

Oh wait, 14 years late.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

here we go


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

just epic


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Much deserved recap video of the best Wrestlemania 26 match.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

HBK HBK HBK HBK!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Defo HBK send off tonight then...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

God, I'm gonna miss HBK if hes gone for good.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Here we go, hope Shawn gets a good send off


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Man I love the opening theme for Raw, best they have had in a long time.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Lets get the show started


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

the Titanic music?.....seriously?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woooo hell yeah!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

We want HBK, clap clap clapclapclap!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah!

Farewell tonight. I want a Ric Flair like sendoff.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

THE ANIMAL~!

And he looks PISSED OFF


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

Loser Loser


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Good to see he's getting a farewell.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Good that they're having a farewell. Batista opening is not what I expected.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok here comes the part where Batista says I want my rematch part 10000000000000000000


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm still not sure if this is really it for HBK, it's just weird to think about.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

HBK send off tonight. I hope it is just as respectful as Flair's.

Starting things off with Dave.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o heall yeah, the animal batista


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Batista is the man.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Here comes the animal, Batista!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Batista hates fishsticks!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Where is Dave's spotlight? :cussin:


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Ok here comes the part where Batista says I want my rematch part 10000000000000000000


yeah you're rite


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lol the fan gave batista the finger


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I wanted Batista to hold onto the title yesterday night. But the plus side of things is we get pissed off Animal right now.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL at that fan


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I was expecting Swagger to start off the show, but okay.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That fan is so getting ejected.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Big Dave owning that fan with the loser sign. 8*D


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Big Dave_


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

hahha, guy gettting in batista's face and throwing the good old fashion middle fingers


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Lol at the fan flipping Batista off.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Douchebag Dave. Pretty much means a great promo is bound to follow.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

hahaha at that fan flipping batista off


----------



## LifeLine (Jan 12, 2010)

Middle fingers aren't PG!


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Dave :gun:


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Ha, Dave got the Austin salute.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big time heat for Batista.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope HBK gets a sendoff at least as great as Flair's

Too bad Batista didn't get a longer reign


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

"You Tapped Out"

"You Tapped Out"

"You Tapped Out"

"You Tapped Out"

Beat them too it :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ the fan


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Rematch...Vintage Batista..


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Dammit! I missed the fan flip-off.


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

I AM NOT A GAY FISH!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hella pop for the man


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

'YOU TAPPED OUT! YOU TAPPED OUT!'
:lmao


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

the Champ is here?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I've been waitin to say this: The Champ Is Here!!" Fuck you, Jerry Lawler :side:


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Big dave is furious.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i bet batista wins. john won yesterday to continue his undefeated streak.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

they shouldn't of had Bastista tap...he should of gotten a Attitude Adjustment off the top rope after a 5 Knuckle Top Rope Shuffle...I thought the camera angle of Cena running to the ring last night was epic...so cool looking...I used to hate Cena but he really grew on me over the last 2 months...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mixed reaction for Cena.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

This crowd is fucking awesome tonight. Gotta love it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'll mark for a swagger appearance


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

God, Batista's shit.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha Cena sucks!!


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

CENA SUCKS
CENA SUCKS


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

LMFAO CENA SUCK CHANTS


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO Cena sucks chants.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at the suck chant lol


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL @ the chants from this crowd


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

The crowd needs to make up their mind...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> "I've been waitin to say this: The Champ Is Here!!" Fuck you, Jerry Lawler :side:


I echo that sentiment. Don't worry bud, Big Dave will regain the title soon. I think. :side:

Good crowd tonight.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

hahaha Cena sucks...I actually like Cena though just thought that was funny.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol at batista face


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Rematch tonight please.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

lol Cena suck....really people?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's so funny how angry Batista is right now. 

Good crowd too.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was the loudest Cena Sucks chant I have heard in a while. I really wish WWE would capitalize.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Cena sucks chants are like music to my ears.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This promo is cringe-worthy already...great crowd though


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Where are they tonight?

GREAT crowd!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Much hotter crowd tonight, even though its a fifth of the size of last night.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena Sucks, Cena Sucks, Cena Sucks

They just won't give him a break will they? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The crowd is into it, nice.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

BOTH BATISTa and cena are feeling the wraith of the crowd


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I like Cena better when he chases for the title, so I hope he loses the belt soon.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I love this crowd!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i love the cena sucks chants lol


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This crowd is schizophrenic_


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> The crowd needs to make up their mind...


Not really I think most dislike both of them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Cena is offering the rematch to Batista?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

good crowd, pretty up for it so far


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

TN Punk said:


> Where are they tonight?
> 
> GREAT crowd!


Is it the same city? Cena said WM hype hasn't left the building. Plus I believe WM and RAW (the back-to-back days) are in the same place.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Does the belt look a bit different to anyone?

(Obv name change) it looks alot...nicer?


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Smart crowd.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

"This is usually the pt where the other guy goes 'Nah, I don't think so, not tonight'"

LOL


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL cena being Genre Savy


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

YOU SUCK DAVE!!!! Lol


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ugh. Go away Cena. He actually gets worse over time.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL that was a loud YOU SUCK! but i didn't catch the name.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena is so over the top and goofy. I have to admit, very rarely it actually hits with me and makes me smile. Usually just kind of dorky though. Batista's intensity fires me up though.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

I knew he was gonna say no. It's obvious the heels always do that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagger.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So when a heel hits somebody, it's automatically a cheap shot.

SWAGGER!!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

"Not tonight" *punch*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SWAGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

CASH IT!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Batista's shirt is bad ass



JACK SWAGGER!!!!!!!!!!! MARK THE FUCK OUT


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

swaggar!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

SWAGGAH!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cash in now! Do it!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaa marking out! go swag.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Swaggah cashing in?


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Swagger!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Busbrain1 said:


> Is it the same city? Cena said WM hype hasn't left the building. Plus I believe WM and RAW (the back-to-back days) are in the same place.


I think its in Pheonix tonight.

Thwager cashing in? Wow


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG rigth now?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Woah!

Cash in possibly?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH YEAH!

(even though I wanted Christian, this is awesome!)!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cashing in? Holy shit.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Cena/Douchebatista is the most interesting feud on RAW.

Too bad Cena has to carry ol' Dave. Again.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SWAGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

And here comes the first MITB loss.....


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HERE'S SHWAGGER!

don't believe he's cashing it in now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

GET ON YOUR KNEES?

haha scared coward


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Swagger is gonna lose...


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG!

He's cashing it in!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The fuck Swagger's cashing in?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Ha Swagger failed_


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG say it ain't so...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Holy crap! Oh wait


Hahaha Swagger changes his mind lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Here is where he will lose!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ Swagger


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

False alarm.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I lol'd


----------



## luckbox181 (Nov 20, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He's so going to be the first one to lose.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

how lame is that, pounded with the briefcase and he gets up, so freaking lame


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

How did Cena get up so quickly from those hits? Must be superhuman or something.

Nice tease though, it's almost like they knew IWC would think Swagger was going to lose and teased it here.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Close But no cigar


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Haha, great way to get heat on Swagger.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did the briefcase hurt Cena???
Of course not. 
It's only a briefcase haha.

Good decision by Swagger. Haha.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Awww, was just a tease.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL he change his mind


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

That was nicely done!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn, I wanted Swagger to lose the briefcase!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

man swagger is a pussy.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Swagger=Joke


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I feel like I just had a panic attack. I started marking out even though I knew it was not going to happen.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Swagger changing his mind was pretty awesome.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cena the superman! can survive a comet hitting him probably.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Swerve lol.

He'll probably continue to do that for months...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck, I severely marked out for that...thank God he didn't cash though


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swagger looks like a complete geek here.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Why are they hitting Raw music?

So glad Swagger didn't cash in, phew relief.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

HBK flashbacks, awesome.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

That made Swagger look awful.

Not the right thing to do WWE.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

What´s next? He´ll call off a match in the STF?


----------



## theplasmasnake (Jun 14, 2005)

Swagger is the fuckin man. Cena sucks balls.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Haha that was pretty fun


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

vintage shawn!!!!


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

He shouldn't go. He's still too good!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I almost thought THWagger was going to be the first man to lose after cashing in MITB right there. Damn. :side:


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> How did Cena get up so quickly from those hits? Must be superhuman or something.
> 
> Nice tease though, it's almost like they knew IWC would think Swagger was going to lose and teased it here.


i know, FUCKING BULLSHIT, are they bringing back super cena, SAY IT AIN'T SO


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought Swagger was going to be the first to lose his cash-in!!!! DAMN!


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Ugh, Cena got up from those hits to the head in no time. His character is really pissing me off now. Should've lost at Wrestlemania too, Batista should've got a longer reign.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL that was cool, Swagger is growing on me


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

GTFO Cena. He can't even sell being hit by a briefcase. WWE almost had me shocked there for a sec, I thought Swagger might actually cash in and win it, but obviously the WWE feels like they should punish us with another Cena title reign.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I loved the way Swagger backed out. Truly a good idea.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

If Swagger was WWE Champion right now, that would have been fucking sweet.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Well at least Shawn is going out still on top.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuck traffic getting home....did i miss anything good so far?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

One thing that makes me upset over Shawn's career ending is that he never won the Tag-Titles with Marty. To me, that's a bit of a shame.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Great start to this show.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

TKOW said:


> I almost thought THWagger was going to be the first man to lose after cashing in MITB right there. Damn. :side:


same. good start to the show


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm glad they're giving Shawn Michaels a big goodbye show, but who will they have show up besides wrestlers on the current roster? Most of his good buddies are in TNA right now.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like they are going to book Swagger as the weakest MITB winner.... :lmao:


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

gatorca14 said:


> GTFO Cena. He can't even sell being hit by a briefcase. WWE almost had me shocked there for a sec, I thought Swagger might actually cash in and win it, but obviously the WWE feels like they should punish us with another Cena title reign.


Better than yet another short reign.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fan - fucking - tastic tease there with Swagger. He's nowhere near ready, and this puts more heat on him.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

like Money in the Bank is like a one hit hardcore match, swagger can come in beat the living shit out of Cena with anything then call the match on and pin him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That was a smart move having Swagger run away, build him up as more legit since he's been doing nothing for a pretty long time.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I was hoping he really would cash it in. Cena getting up that quick from those shots of the case? Lol.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

If Swagger had won, Cena would have kicked in his rematch clause and finished 2nite WWE Champion anyways ... 
So be glad Swagger didn't win!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

They should make a new WWE film and call it SuperCena Returns.....Oh never mind, that's what we're watching right now on RAW.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Really nice teaser for MITB. Some nice lines from Cena on the mic as usual. Good start to the show.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Cena isn't losing that belt anytime soon. He hasn't had a decent reign in ages.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Orton!!


----------



## A.K.O. (Feb 1, 2010)

Swagger needs to build himself up, I'm not sure just having the belt straight away will do him too much good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Why oh why did Cody wear such a gay attire yesterday? Bet its so you just want him to get punted.

MILLION DOLLAR MAN!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah!
This Raw is starting off so freaking well!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

million dollar man, mark out moment


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ARN FUCKING ANDERSON


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The greatest wrestler to never win a championship....Markout for Ted D.!!!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

IRS! hahahahha legend


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

NICK BOCKWINKEL?!?!? DOUBLE-A!!!!!'

PIPER! SARGE! STEAMBOAT!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Legends ftw!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Ted Dibiase! IRS! Double A!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Arn Anderson!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf!! hella nostalgic mark out


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Irwin R. Schyster!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Amunti said:


> If Swagger had won, Cena would have kicked in his rematch clause and finished 2nite WWE Champion anyways ...
> So be glad Swagger didn't win!


PFF YEah right, whole point of MITB is a hit and run, swagga would just get the title and drive away in his car


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh no...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wtf are those guys with the Million Dollar Man??


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Piper!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

... hot tub time machine jokes? really


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PIPER!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Money Inc.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh shit its The Hot Rod!!!!! woot woot


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

PIPER MILLION DOLLAR MAN MARK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Could all of these legends be confronting Orton?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Roddy Piper!! And Sgt. Slaughter!

Nice to see all these legends, gonna tie in with our crap guest hosts.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Marking like a nutcase right now!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf is going on !!!!

vintage 4vs 4??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this is AWESOME!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I get it, Hot Tub Time Machine.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Legends Lumberjack match?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is going on?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> That made Swagger look awful.
> 
> Not the right thing to do WWE.


are you kidding its subverting the traditional use of the mitb case

it makes swagger look opportunistic but mart enough to know when not to cash it in

and if they keep doing it hell get heat

PIPER!?!?!?!

SLAUGHTER!?!?

STEAMBOAT!!?!?!?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Piper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Legends Lumberjack match?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

legend lumberjacks??


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

NOOOOO king dont leave cole there alone.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay...quest hosts....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnnnd now its ruined


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

From legends to some shitty actors I've never heard of.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Wait are they wasting these legends on this crap!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Yawn at these 2 ....s.

Ballbags.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so glad the crowd booed that dipshit in glasses.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

And then they bring out these losers...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, that's pretty fucking lame.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Exactly that's the reaction nobodies get. You like that, you nobodies? A few boo's on top of that. Yeah.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

could'nt be more excited? sure does sound like it


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol they got boo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF are they?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

how do you have these 2 losers??

if you wanted to get the hot tub host then it should've been craig robinson


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Guest hosts are getting crapped on :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Man these guys fail_


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG THESE GUEST HOST ARE GETTING SHIT ON, well deserved, good job crowd


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I marked like fuck for Piper


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Hot tub match, umm divas.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow they could not even get Craig Robinson (black guy) to come and guest host.

Fail!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NO! Not guest hosts, i wanted only legends. They had me thinking JR was back when king went up there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cordrey is pretty funny, but the other guy is failtastic.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow this is painful


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG this is super lame.

PLEASE end the guest host shit!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn these FUCKING GUEST HOSTS fucked up the atmosphere 

Crowd dead and booing.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha at them gettin pwnd by crowd.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Legends Lumberjack sounds cool.

Christian?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

why are actors so bad on the mic?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Legend lumberjacks. This should be a good source of botching.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Christian! Damn nice pop


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, it's that guy that should have won MITB yesterday.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What is going on???
This started off great, but is turning very random.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

CHRISTIAN!~


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry for my ignorance but who the fuck are this guys and why are they getting so much heat?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HBK's last Raw seriously deserves a great host, or HBK as host. Lame.

Christian gets very strong reactions.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ShaggyK said:


> annnnnnd now its ruined


and now it´s saved.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Argh christian!!!!


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Here comes the true MITB winner!

Christian.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Hell yeah, Christian....Mr. Money in the Ba.....oh wait, he didn't win it.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

dammit i was hoping Cena would be picking Christian.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Christian = Segment saved


----------



## beezy (Jun 26, 2007)

what's going on with the lumberjack stufF?
oh well a match with christian is always good


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

It was great when the legends came out, then those 2 wanks ruined it, now Christian has made it all better again!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I wonder how much these special guests pay to get advertisment via WWE, must be really worth it..


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Why am I getting teary-eyed? Shawn's Farewell hasn't even happened yet...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Christian in for the segment save!



oooh and Ted, this is gonna be good


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL Rhodes will be out for some time.

Poor Cody.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

...and soon it will be ruined.

Christian will go back to TNA, if the money is right.


----------



## Júlio Baptista (Jan 6, 2010)

It is at times like these I feel for the WWE divas.

Always amuses me how these actor types they have guest hosting have absolutely woeful timing though.

Christian for the save.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg say it ain't so, CHRISTIAN going to job to ted dibiase , are u freaking kidding me, so obvious, his dad will help him win


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bye bye rhodes. let the ted push commence


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

....christian better not job to the most generic wrestler in existence ...


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Shit, they are taking Cody off tv?

Rhodes>Dibiase


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ted still rocking the blue. Good look for him. No ****.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So Cody is just gone?


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

I've never heard any of the past guest hosts get shit on from such a great height LOL


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh boy Christian is trapped in the Pit of Obscurity fpalm...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DiBiase to win with help from the Million Dollar Man?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They better not job Christian to DiBiase


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope christian buries ted dibiase. But I am a christian mark


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Hey, it's that guy that should have won MITB yesterday.


Get over it.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

PaulHBK said:


> Why am I getting teary-eyed? Shawn's Farewell hasn't even happened yet...


Start of the show got me...the recap of last night. Damnit!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Should be a good match.

Mega fail at the 2 guest hosts ruining the show so far. Other than that great opening.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

FFS Christians going to lose to Mr bland.

Just fuck off Vince.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

perro said:


> ....christian better not job to the most generic wrestler in existence ...


I hate to say this, but looks like he is about to, especially with The Million Dollar Man @ ringside. Oh well Christian, there's always Smackdow. 

I love the show after Mania b/c they introduce so many new fresh storylines. Hopefully something here to elevate Ted out of his blandness.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> Shit, they are taking Cody off tv?
> 
> Rhodes>Dibiase


Rhodes can't afford new wrestling equipment, he looked like a homeless person working on the indies last night.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Please WWE end the fucking GUEST HOST shit!! 

Dibiase will obviously win this.

BUT SERIOUSLY, Rhodes and Ted Jr are BLAND as shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Should be a good match. They should build Christian for something heading into Extreme Rules. Probably not gonna happen, but here's to wishful thinking.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

So Christian vs Ted Dibiase? 

Should be a good match.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

lic05 said:


> Oh boy Christian is trapped in the Pit of Obscurity fpalm...


Speaking of which, who was that ginger who lost to Triple H last night? :side:

8*D


----------



## Ura Mallas (Apr 7, 2007)

Boy, there sure are a lot of legends here for a simple lumberjack match. Or, could it be that they are actually here for Shawn's farewell? Pry.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

How can any of WWE's team watch that segment and think that it qualifies as entertainment? It's beyond me.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wouldn't it be hilarious to see ted lose in front of his dad.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

So is Cody being sent back to FCW? I don't get the point o the punt last night...while it was awesome, but he's not injured, he's not in a movie...


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol is Pyro around to see this?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So no one here saw Hot Tub Time Machine?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> DiBiase to win with help from the Million Dollar Man?


That would be probable and quit cool (not the Christian losing part). I would like to see Dibiase managed by the Million Dollar Man.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

When is the Draft?????

If they don't move Christian to Smackdown I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> So no one here saw Hot Tub Time Machine?


Never even heard of it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No.. no. You guys. Quit being so concerned with your guy winning. These two should be able to put on a good match. That is what matters.

If you REALLY need to be upset, get upset at chunks of matches blocked by commercials.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If they brought these legends back just for this, that's a major booking fail. There has to be another reason.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Should be a decent match between these two.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> When is the Draft?????
> 
> If they don't move Christian to Smackdown I'm going to be pissed.


After Extreme Rules


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You know in retrospective one should have applied some sense to MITB. Christian is on RAW, Cena was going to be the champ and last time these two feuded Christian turned Cena into Slg. Slaughter 1991.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

jjapples said:


> So is Cody being sent back to FCW? I don't get the point o the punt last night...while it was awesome, but he's not injured, he's not in a movie...


How do you know he's not injured or in a movie?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bet most of these old guys live in arizona lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> So no one here saw Hot Tub Time Machine?


I heard it was hilarious.
I really like Craig Robinson, he cracks me up.
But no I haven't seen it.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, Christian almost never gets that corner-rope DDT reversed


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why is everyone bitching about Rhodes being gone? did i miss something?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Only reason these old timers are here is cuz they were at the Hall of Fame and are just being used. Next week Raw will probably be even more dull.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lets go christian!!!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Ted is still meh in the ring. He needs some signature moves,...or something.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd mark for an Arn Anderson Spinebuster!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian isn't young cole he's 36, fail cole, just fail.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Who do you guys think Cena will pick for his partner? I'm hoping it's not Santino


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> If they brought these legends back just for this, that's a major booking fail. There has to be another reason.


Well they were all around for Wrestlemania weekend anyway, and they'll most likely all be a part of the HBK farewell tonight.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, Fail Cole.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This crowd is pretty awful.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is christian really a young superstar? hes been around for like 12 years lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I bet King is happy to get away from Cole for a while. I swear the guy has ADD.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Orton= Cena's partner?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YES CHRISTIAN WON!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im enjoying this

oh hey look EVERYONE got butt hurt over nothing, cry babies


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Yassssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol botched punches galore!

Christian wins!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOOOOO


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, THERE IS STILL HOPE FOR CHRISTIAN


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

YES THANK YOU GOD!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well at least DiBiase didn't win there.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dibiase got burried


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh shit, Christian wins!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank God


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow. Christian wins? Hmm.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Best possible outcome.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So that was pretty pointless. At least Christian won.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Grumpy Old Men part 3 anyone???


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Christian getting Legend respect!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

I kind of like Cole by himself - didn't seem that bad or forced


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Christian saved that match, Ted is still terrible.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LMFAO @ that punch!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't often get to say this about Raw, but that was very well done!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> After Extreme Rules


Thanks.
He would work so much better there.
Glad he won just now.

Is Ted bleeding again, nevermind, it's just big stiches.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Woah. Do not turn against your pappy. That way madness lies.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Christian wins, Christian wins, Christian wins


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BLOOOOOOD


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did cole use vintage in that match cause it would of applied at last lol.

whuts up with ted jnr having a go at his dad.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Respect your father young man.


----------



## patd522 (Jun 14, 2005)

looks like TNA outside the ring hahahaha


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

These Shawn Michaels moments are great.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Total Package said:


> LMFAO @ that punch!


I think IRS was shocked. Looked pretty stiff.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

There is something building here for ted, can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

HBK Betrayals!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That heel turn never gets old.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I wonder what they will do with Orton? This is very interesting.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

That sucks, I want the Million Dollar Man to be Ted's manager


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh come on Ted Jr. will fight his dad again? he NEEDS the man as his mouthpiece.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Let me guess. Ted Dibease Sr. will brings up Brett Dibease from FCW to feud against Ted Jr.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Still one of the best heel turns of all time right there.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

thank fuck for that (CC winning)


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

patd522 said:


> looks like TNA outside the ring hahahaha


Will there be a more hilarious post today? I doubt it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

With Rhodes gone, I guess that storyline's done. Time for a Ted heel turn.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Triple H and Sheamus should continue to Extreme Rules, so hopefully Sheamus attacks.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Immortal CJ said:


> I wonder what they will do with Orton? This is very interesting.


Maybe he'll be Cena's partner in the main event?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a feeling that Cena's partner is going to be Kofi Kingston. Don't ask why.

Regardless, I can already predict the next month or so of WWE programming based on what's going to happen tonight. Cena will obviously be feuding with Swagger, whereas whomever he chooses as his partner will obviously be feuding with Batista over the course of about two or three PPV's.


edit: Nope, I stand corrected. It's going to be Orton. You guys are right.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Janetty to be there tonight?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Will there be a more hilarious post today? I doubt it.


So true about TNA

Yeah that won't be topped..... 


More than likely.... :side:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> I wonder what they will do with Orton? This is very interesting.


i say he's cena partner


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pope67 said:


> That sucks, I want the Million Dollar Man to be Ted's manager


Yeah, I really don't understand why they don't do that.
It would really help jr. a lot.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

You people need to recognize that WWE doesn't have it "in" for Christian.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Total Package said:


> With Rhodes gone, I guess that storyline's done. Time for a Ted heel turn.


why is everyone saying Rhodes is gone? what am i missing?


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Expect Sheamus to come out and confront Triple H.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, Cena's partner will be Orton. It's going to be funny comparing their reactions.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Let me guess. Ted Dibease Sr. will brings up Brett Dibease from FCW to feud against Ted Jr.


Wouldn't surprise me one bit. Crazy thought, what if they bring up the Rotundos at the same time, one to team with Ted and the other with Brett. 2 rival Money Inc. teams ftw


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Orton will be Cena's partner too. I think they may even do Cena/Batista/Swagger/Orton at Extreme Rules.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

So how many times will we see the Final Fantasy 13 commercial?

So far one time. I say we see it another three times.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

JohnBeattie said:


> Janetty to be there tonight?


NO WHY WOULD HE BE, SHAWN THREW HIM THROUGH A WINDOW.,...

i dont think that makes them friends


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ShaggyK said:


> why is everyone saying Rhodes is gone? what am i missing?


THat´s what I´d like to know as well.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Expect Sheamus to come out and confront Triple H.


ok mr.dirtsheet


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian wins, but ted gets a building storyline. Ted might have gotten the better end of the deal unfortunately.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i actually see Kofi as Cena's partner


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> why is everyone saying Rhodes is gone? what am i missing?


Cole's saying he'd out indefinitely with concussion because of the punt last night.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> THat´s what I´d like to know as well.


concussion from punt


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> why is everyone saying Rhodes is gone? what am i missing?


Cole said Rhodes will be out indefinitely after getting punted by Orton last night.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Fianlly, no more Kevin Rudolf.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

ElTerrible said:


> THat´s what I´d like to know as well.


Cody got punted in the head last night, I assume he's going to sell that and be off TV for awhile.


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> THat´s what I´d like to know as well.


+1 

Why is everyone saying Cody's gone?!?!


----------



## Kajax (Mar 12, 2010)

So far I've enjoyed Raw. The crowd sounded like they had a Cena Sucks chant which transitioned into a Batista sucks chant.

Was a little perplexed with all the legends, it was good to see them all again though. And, glad Christian won that match.

Going to be a void with Shawn gone from Wrestling. At least for me.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

jjapples said:


> Cole's saying he'd out indefinitely with concussion because of the punt last night.


thank you lol, i missed that.

sooo he's getting future endevored?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> NO WHY WOULD HE BE, SHAWN THREW HIM THROUGH A WINDOW.,...
> 
> i dont think that makes them friends


Didn't you see them in 2005? Against La Resistance?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Very good Raw so far.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

God damn, how can they golf in the hot weather??


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> NO WHY WOULD HE BE, SHAWN THREW HIM THROUGH A WINDOW.,...
> 
> i dont think that makes them friends


lol, are you for real?


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah, Kofi makes sense for Cena's partner. Not sure what they plan for Orton at the moment.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

Just spotted Rick the sign guy behind the announcers


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Vito Corleone said:


> +1
> 
> Why is everyone saying Cody's gone?!?!


he got punted in wrestlemania


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

JohnBeattie said:


> lol, are you for real?


its still real to me

edit tiffany in the hot tub would be too real for me


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

omg these guys suck. Just die, seriously. Especially that annoying looking fucker with glasses.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

AHHH DIVAS IN BIKINIS MMMMMMM


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lets see if we can go an hour with only 1 match


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> thank you lol, i missed that.
> 
> sooo he's getting future endevored?


God no!
Well I really doubt it, he's not a jobber or getting squashed week in week out...it'll be just for this week I hope.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy crap!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

kelly kelly looks more ... enhanced

whoops nevermind, that's tiffany


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Vito Corleone said:


> Why is everyone saying Cody's gone?!?!


better question why are people upset?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

jjapples said:


> Didn't you see them in 2005? Against La Resistance?


Don't forget Marty's match with Kurt Angle on the following Smackdown to build the feud with Shawn. He also appeared on Raw in the Masterlock challenge when Shawn and Vince were feuding.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bella Hookers, Rosa and tiffany.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Great racks right there.:yum:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have decided I refuse to see this movie now.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ten bucks Mae Young gets involved in the hot tub segments.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Well there had to be a sucky moment on this show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That hot tub stuff is absolutely horrible*


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Why are they talking about John Cusack lol. He would be a great guest host


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Edgehead2000 said:


> Ten bucks Mae Young gets involved in the hot tub segments.


I top that. $100


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> kelly kelly looks more ... enhanced
> 
> whoops nevermind, that's tiffany


glad i wasnt the only one lol


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I hope their movie bombs in theaters just for showing up to the show.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuck this guest host rubbish what a buzz kill. Promo time for others ftw.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Is it me or is the crowd HORRIBElE tonight?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I have decided I refuse to see this movie now.


Same here :agree:


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Heel turn imminent?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

triple h is sad?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Triple H and his steroid induced Klingon looking forehead.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The crowd is sleepy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Triple H is going to make me cry. That asshole.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Time for a nap. HHH on the mic.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Icon™ said:


> Is it me or is the crowd HORRIBElE tonight?


Started alright, then took a turn for the worse when the host showed up.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

no more stupid PG DX! only good thing about Shawn losing


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Triple H looks like he will choke up.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

come on HHH mention hall and nash!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nostalgia time with hhh


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

aw man sad times


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> triple h is sad?


Well it's the farewell of his super BFF.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i hear your voice wimpering triple h, let it out ... nobody will judge you if you cry


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn it hunter don't show emotion....it reminds me your not completely evil TT_TT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hahaahahahaha yes!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Subtle mention of the Kliq


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Perfect time for Sheamus to come out and beat the crap out of Triple H....Nice Cliq reference right there.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Kliq shoutout!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

HE DID IT WOLF [email protected]!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, this is becoming way too sad right now.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

KLIQ 4 LYFE

Edit: Think HHH was about to come out the closet to HBK then


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh no, clique reference...Trips will spend the next year jobbing now.

Jokes.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pope67 said:


> Why are they talking about John Cusack lol.


Because he's one of the stars of Hot Tub Time Machine. Jesus people, go outside every now and then.

Damn, Hunter getting choked up.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Triple H is going to cry he deserves it here, god i'm gonna miss shawn.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is amazing. I love being a wrestling fan.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

so is hhh turning heel?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

WAS THAT a wolfpack gesture


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shoutout to the Kliq!!!


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Go away Triple H. There's some young talent out there to bury.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

SHEAMUS!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

badass


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

ahaha I knew it. Best way to get Sheamus even more heat.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sheamus proves Gingers have no Souls :side:


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Sheamus has a T shirt now!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Major Heat!!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL! That was awesome.

Perfect booking there!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

owned


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow that looked STIFF


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Coke Wave said:


> Perfect time for Sheamus to come out and beat the crap out of Triple H....Nice Cliq reference right there.


Right when I read your post he did it. Haha.
Nice call!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I fucking hate Sheamus...to death...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ohhh nice, great way to make Sheamus even more of a heel. 


That was good.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Sheamus came out, who didn't see that coming?!?!?


----------



## Júlio Baptista (Jan 6, 2010)

The Celtic Warrior has come upon some clothing


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok marked for the Kliq sign

LMAO

Another Dynamic entry by Sheamus!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

The black t-shirt makes Sheamus look even more white.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

SHEAMUS!!!

A Careless man would wind up DEAD!! That careless man is HHH. 

Thats how you get HEAT!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, why the HELL are we still getting the same angles or storylines? THIS SUX


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected]!! Awesome.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

that was great


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Sheamus wrecks the moment....but finally gets clothes!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn you, Sheamus. He was about to tell Shawn he loved him and he wanted to be more than just friends.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh jeez :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesomely powerful segment there despite the screwing up of lines by Trips.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Yay Sheamus finally has a t-shirt.

And LOL at that lady looking all concerned.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HHH got attacked for telling TOO MANY LIES, TOO MANY LIES!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If I put a mental block on the guest hosts, so far Raw is AMAZING. Please keep up this quality.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So I guess we're not seeing a Trips heel turn until at least after his feud with Sheamus is over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The reports of Sheamus' burial seem to have been greatly exaggerated. *


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sheamus owns clothing!!1!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Brilliant way to continue that feud.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

That actually got quite an audible "Sheamus Sucks" chant, which then changed to a "Triple H" chant moments later. He's improving.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Expect Sheamus to come out and confront Triple H.


Wow you sure are smart.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

That ginger penguin running on HHH was awesome...


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Total Package said:


> Awesomely powerful segment there despite the screwing up of lines by Trips.


Quite sure it was intentional to show emotion. Or maybe it was real. Either way works.

But that was good timing. "Sheamus sucks." hehehe


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

why does it look like triple h was just attacked by a cartoon character?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> HHH got attacked for telling TOO MANY LIES, TOO MANY LIES!!!!!


LMAO

Good stuff there.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Damn you, Sheamus. He was about to tell Shawn he loved him and he wanted to be more than just friends.


this....hahha


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

For anyone in the UK...how good is the new XBOX advert!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheamus wears something other than trunks. NOWAI!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Where the fuck is Orton? This is not acceptable.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Sheamus is really starting to get over.

Only by attacking main eventers mind.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Thankyou Sheamus Clap Clap Clap Clap

Thankyou Sheamus Clap Clap Clap Clap

I can't stand it when Triple H gets all emotional, he should be the badass heel we all know and love hate


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

After you reach the end of the road to wrestlemania, take a left. Keep going til you get to Summerslam, then maybe you'll get some new feuds.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Just as I was getting all weepy friggin' Sheamus spoils the moment


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Perfect way to get Sheamus heat after losing last night.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Extreme Rules is coming up. Looks like Sheamus and Triple H will fight it out in good ol' chair match.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Sheamus owns clothing!!1!!


It's a gradual thing. Like an RPG.

Soon, it'll be some pants, then some shoes. He might even get a tan.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sheamus is now over as a big time heel


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm calling it now Orton is Cena's partner


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *The reports of Sheamus' burial seem to have been greatly exaggerated. *


ooooh just you wait, after what he just did i sense a burrial of epic proportions


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like Kliq reference. Wonder if Nash and Hall feel the same way, lol? 

Sheamus definitely should get the victory over Hunter in the next ppv.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Sheamus stole HHH's beard from 2006! Thats why he got to be champ, blackmail.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Ok, why the HELL are we still getting the same angles or storylines? THIS SUX


Are you complaining about the HHH/Sheamus feud continuing? Everyone knew that feud shouldn't/wouldn't be done after just the one match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TheRealThing said:


> He might even get a tan.




Easy now, let's not get crazy lol.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

lic05 said:


> That ginger penguin running on HHH was awesome...


:lmao Nice description.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Celtic Warrior is beating on HHH because he is not the badass he looked up to. Kinda like shootin' an ole' dog.
Sad, sad day.


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

why does it look like triple h was just attacked by a cartoon character? maybe it is the the black canceling out the daytime skin color sheamus posseses.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WM Rematch!

Dear Lord.


----------



## Kajax (Mar 12, 2010)

Way to kill a moment Sheamus! It got the crowd to hate him though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Haven't we seen enough Divas with the hot tub thing that looks to be episode long?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

A rematch? Fantastic.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

No! I don't want to see this Wrestlemania rematch!

Damnit!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Do not want.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes...because this match needed a rematch fpalm


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL... Seamus with the blindside. Didn't see that coming with HH standing at the top of the ramp with his back to the entrance... good stuff.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Do we really need a rematch of this atrocity? LOL


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh god, another 2 minute diva match.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh shit, we get to see the Hog Splash again!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh good, lets have the worst Divas match ever AGAIN!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hooray for gail botchim


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish Sheamus was an over face so he could do a Foley-like 'sellout' story with full tan and shave.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

thank you for this rematch, who ever it was.

so much hotness in the ring at once...............oh Vickies there too, unfortuately.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the wrestlemania match thatwas so good we get it twice...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


> It's a gradual thing. Like an RPG.
> 
> Soon, it'll be some pants, then some shoes. He might even get a tan.



Wait a minute.. when does Cody get his pants? (And some kneepads)


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

I wonder what HHH was going to say...he seemed to have a dark look in his eyes.

Part of me wants to believe he'll turn heel tonight at the end of the show before going on to form a group with Sheamus and someone else, Evolution mark 2. However unlikely that may be.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

God Maryse is hot, VICKIE EXCUSE ME!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Alicia Fox walks like a &^%£&£


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

dcrisp09 said:


> I'm calling it now Orton is Cena's partner


Yeah I already said that about ten pages ago.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> It's a gradual thing. Like an RPG.
> 
> *Soon, it'll be some pants*, then some shoes. He might even get a tan.


Don't hold your breath, Orton still doesn't own a pair :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess this is where Glamazon finally lands her finisher on Vickie.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

do we really need to see this again?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

thank christ thats over


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Really?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Man I bet Vickie's vagina is horrible looking.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Um, why would they do this bullshit twice in a row???


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

God, do they really have to waste valuable Raw time on these women? They should be in the kitchen. 

THANK GOD!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I changed the channel for 30 seconds and its over. :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh wow Maryse owned. Now everyone's gonna get the pig.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Hahahaha, wtf?!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

OMFG. What a squash!


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

LMAO...match of the year.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

A 5 SECOND DIVA MATCH WTF


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHY DID THIS NEED TO HAPPEN


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMOA, wtf was that?? This is why RAW divas are pathetic.




SD divas all the way.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mercifully short


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The rematch was better than the actual match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol wtf


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, good way to make them even more useless and pointless.
Literally 10 seconds.


----------



## Júlio Baptista (Jan 6, 2010)

2 minutes of Layla is not something I'll ever frown upon

Scratch that, standard clusterfuck shenanigans


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, that was certainly a waste of 3 minutes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

haha, Cole: "Hopefully she doesn't get in the hot tub with those uh... time machine guys."


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

20 seconds? :lmao

Still too long for my liking


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Vickie Guerrero turns me on. She has such a sexy body!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think it is clear now that Eve is the #1 contender for the Divas title.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow the diva's never get a break, it seems every week, they break their own record in shortest match in diva history


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok im confused, what the f was the point of that match?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

why couldn't they do this last night??


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RAZOR RAMON BITCHES


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can we keep Maryse, Mickie, Michelle, Layla, Kelly, and Beth and get rid of the rest?


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> He might even get a tan.


Impossible


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Razor !!!!!


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

WAS THAT KURT ANGLE GETTING HIT WITH SCM IN TE VIDEO PACKAGE?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

AY YO!

*Still doesn't turn on TNA*


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah, the night HBK had a match with a ladder. He was/is still unbelievably good.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Why are they showing this clip? _I thought Matt Hardy innovated the Ladder match_. Geez


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

They don't make 'em like Razor anymore. Arguably the best heel ever.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I remember watching this WM X match. On replay of course years later, not live. It was very good.

The highlight of Scott Hall's WWE career? :side:


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

"It didn't last long enough for me!"

That's what Stacy Carter said, Jerry.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Wait a minute.. when does Cody get his pants? (And some kneepads)


Kneepads have a level requirement. In Cody's case, he has to gain 20 pounds.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was indeed a 5 star match. I remeber it well.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> RAZOR RAMON BITCHES


Say hello to Da Bad Guy


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Partner of cena's choosing, well orton are you ready for a match.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

Can anyone keep me up on what's happened so far? I've been watching from Sheamus attacking Triple H.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, they're showing Hall. 
I'm glad they're showing all of these moments.

And cole saying Matt was an innovator of ladder matches last night was just stupid!

"Woah, he really is superman"- King

Little did he know he would see the real superman Cena.


And I hope this involves the Hart Dynasty!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I really don't care what Bret has to say.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Whatever happened to "The Bad Guy" Razor Ramon?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why do they never acknowledge that Razor won the match?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ALLEYEZONME said:


> Can anyone keep me up on what's happened so far? I've been watching from Sheamus attacking Triple H.


You didn't miss anything.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow Hart going to come out and talk?

I thought the last time we would see him would be at Wrestlemania 26. Maybe his contract has a few more weeks left or something.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice to see Bret wearing a shirt with his bro Owen on it ... props ...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Great, here comes another fantastic promo from "You know, Bret Hart, you know."


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Hoping Bret is primarily on Smackdown with the Hart Dynasty for awhile.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Wait what the fug? Why the hell is Hart still with the E..

Go rot in Canada, Bret.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

RAZOR RAMON no doubt the archtype and foundation for guys like stone cold and rock charecters. A true revolutionary heel.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> I remember watching this WM X match. On replay of course years later, not live. It was very good.
> 
> The highlight of Scott Hall's WWE career? :side:


Awesome match...and yeah, I'd say it was the best match of his WWE career. Maybe his whole career.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Billy Kidman said:


> Whatever happened to "The Bad Guy" Razor Ramon?


I heard he got a job at Disneyland. :hmm:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bret GTFO


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"Eat it and beat it"

I'm sure that's what all of the guest hosts say to the Bella Twins.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow bret hart still around? god how many times do we have to see him talk, he already made his point for the millionth time that vince screwed him and he screwed him back at wrestlemania, tonight's hbks night


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ALLEYEZONME said:


> Can anyone keep me up on what's happened so far? I've been watching from Sheamus attacking Triple H.


Garbage Guest GM's with no shirts on live tv in a hot tub. fpalm

Oh and christian v teddy jr.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

If only Hall could've stayed away from the booze.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why do they never acknowledge that Razor won the match?


SHHHH!!! Never let the facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Wow Hart going to come out and talk?
> 
> I thought the last time we would see him would be at Wrestlemania 26. Maybe his contract has a few more weeks left or something.


he sign an extension until Summerslam I believe.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why do they never acknowledge that Razor won the match?


Because Razor doesn't work for the WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> RAZOR RAMON no doubt the archtype and foundation for guys like stone cold and rock charecters. A true revolutionary heel.


This, this, a million times this.


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

Man this sucks i love the heel Batista but now he is a gay fish


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Wait what the fug? Why the hell is Hart still with the E..
> 
> Go rot in Canada, Bret.


Are you serious man? :shocked:


----------



## Kajax (Mar 12, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> Hoping Bret is primarily on Smackdown with the Hart Dynasty for awhile.


That would be a great way to get the Dynasty over and keep Bret as an onscreen character. I approve of this idea!


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

So, what the fuck was the point of that divas match? Give em' more time, for God's sake.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why do they never acknowledge that Razor won the match?


He's in TNA.


----------



## bretHBKhart (Apr 4, 2005)

Rockhead, i like your taste in music. I just made "The Resistance" by Muse my ringtone and have seen Slipknot live 6 times haha.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

TKOW said:


> I heard he got a job at Disneyland. :hmm:


No, no. I think it was Universal. He's in Florida, I know that much.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wait, when did hating Bret become the IWC fad? I have a really hard time keeping up with you guys.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why do they never acknowledge that Razor won the match?


i dunno about all the time but this time it's irrelevant.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it me or is this Raw rather predictable. Same shit from Mania. I was hoping for new angles. This sucks.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

with all these video montages something tells me this isn't the last we will see of HBK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh sweet!



> Is it me or is this Raw rather predictable. Same shit from Mania. I was hoping for new angles. This sucks.


WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU WATCHING THIS THEN!!!! Jesus Christ you're a troll.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This better be the last of Bret now. I mean seriously, I was excited for him coming back and all at first but everything about it sucked, and its always shoved down our throats.

Oh man now the Iron Man Match, this is reminding us what Shawn was to the WWE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

most overrated mania match of all time


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

One of the greatest matches of all time here.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

First Ironman Match and Best Ironman Match EVER!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That Iron Man Match is still in my top three, no matter how many people have jumped on the bandwagon against it.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Awesome T-shirt Bret_


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

sounds kinda dead when the Hitman came out. Wonder why? Maybe has to do with a certain match that happened 24 hours ago?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

What ever happen to big debuts the Raw after Mania?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Wait, when did hating Bret become the IWC fad? I have a really hard time keeping up with you guys.


no shit right? so confused right now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Love The Hitman & Owen Hart Shirt


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> That Iron Man Match is still in my top three, no matter how many people have jumped on the bandwagon against it.


^^This^^


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Classy...whether he means it or not!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bret is so awful on the mic. Why is he being kept around?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bret kind of looks like a high school gym or health teacher.

I can't wait for the Shawn farewell.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Awesome T-shirt Bret_


And it could be yours for just $25.99 at WWEShop.com

I wish it could


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

New School Fire said:


> What ever happen to big debuts the Raw after Mania?


No idea.

I guess this NXT thing has put that on hold.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Owen chant.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice pop for Owen and Davey


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OWEN!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

props to the Owen mention!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wish Bret could cut a promo*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really wish my home city was not a place of anguish for Bret Hart. We still love Owen.

LOVE THIS CROWD.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OWEN AND BULLDOG MENTIONING YES

OWEN CHANTS!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Heaven sent high fives, FTW!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Good pop for The Nugget.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

omfg, an Owen chant <3


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

HOLY CRAP, OWEN CHATS, MARKING OUT


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Owen chant does my heart good


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice to see the fans of today remember Owen. :O


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

im likin this owen chant


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

owen hart chant.. nice


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome chant.
I'm loving this crowd.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

OWEN chants. I love it. This crowd appreciates just how great the Hart family has been for wrestling.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

lic05 said:


> And it could be yours for just $25.99 at WWEShop.com
> 
> I wish it could


Is it really online? I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tear*

Owen!


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

I do want that shirt too


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Loving the Owen chants.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

really?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

MIZ??>z?>z


----------



## luckbox181 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow the Owen chants gave me the chills


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ShowMiz?


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

Possible start of ShowMiz vs. Hart Dynasty methinks.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Hart Dynasty vs. ShowMiz coming....that's awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, it should have ended for Bret there.

But its good to see Miz out here now, in a badass coat.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MIZ STILL HAS THE JACKET

WIN


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

setup for The Hart Dynasty/ShowMiz feud???


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

WAVES OF HIGH-FIVES! Isn't that Team Friendship's signature move?

And here they are to complain about it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Showmiz vs hart dynasty!!!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, Hart Dynasty fued for Tag Titles?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Business just picked up, damn, its just not the same w/out JR.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HART DYNASTY VS. SHOMIZ ACTUALLY GOING TO HAPPEN? I am amazed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YESS!!!!!!!!!!

This has to be for the hart dynasty.

And that jacket Miz wears makes him look even more awesome.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HART DYNASTY AND SHOWMIZ FEUD?!?!?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

We miss and love you Owen...


----------



## Júlio Baptista (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice way to get the Hart Dynasty involved I suppose, despite making fuck all sense


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Why has The Miz started wearing Maryse's coat?!?!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not these assholes!!!

I'm counting The Miz twice, BTW.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Starting the Hart Dynasty push tonight, eh?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ShoMiz vs Hart Dynasty feud starts here.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hart Dynasty vs ShoMiz for the titles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Who does Miz think he is?

Neo from The Matrix? All he needs is the glasses.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hart Dynasty title shot coming soon


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

this I di not see coming...wtf ShoMiz?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

That coat Miz has is awesome


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Probably setting up Showmiz/Hart Dynasty here.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Great crowd. Also, I don't know what it is about Miz's jacket, but he finally looks like a star.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow! Huge reaction to Owen Hart. Nice to hear.

Also, Hart Dynasty and ShoMiz feud is imminent.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

God Miz is great on the mic


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Miz doesn't deserve to be in the same ring as BH.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

The Miz? Time to change the channel.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

anything to see more of Nattie is a good thing


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i love the miz ripping on bret and vince. nice


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hart Dynasty should be getting a title shot!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Who does Miz think he is?
> 
> Neo from The Matrix? All he needs is the glasses.


He knows Kung-Fu?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Inb4 the Heart Dynasty.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Great Miz promo.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Big Show needs a great big jacket like Miz's.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> We miss and love you Owen...







Man, he was awesome.

On another note, Hart Dynasty vs MizShow? Yes, please.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Miz needs to keep that jacket, much better than that hat he used to wear a while back.

Didn't realize Miz was in his first WM match yesterday.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Miz speaks the truth!!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Miz owning Bret on the mic.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

What the hell is Miz doing with Alex Wright's jacket :lmao?

I think this leads to something good like HD vs ShoMiz for the titles.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

rotflmfao Miz


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

17 WINS AWAY FROM THE TAKER!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Miz should not be wasted on the tag titles and Big Slow


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

17 away from the Undertaker XD


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz wont be around for 17 years


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Miz 17 wins away from 18-0 lol

Come on Miz you can tie the streak!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol @ Miz' ambition


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Miz for Hall of Fame.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

"don't laugh, i .. am .. awesome"\

LMAOOOO


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I love Miz so hard right now..."I am 17 wins away from tying the Undertaker" :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Want the Hart Dynasty here.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh god, miz is great right now


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Ughh shut up Miz_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

loving the miz


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Miz talking about overrated...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I know somewhere, the kid in Miz is marking out.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Is Hart dyntasy the next conte........damn couldnt even finish typing b4 they came out


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HUGE pop for the Dynasty.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Miz is a much better promo man than I thought.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Didn't Miz lose to the Colons last mania. :hmm:


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!!!! THE HART DYNASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah boyyyyyy1111!!!11one!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

There we go.

Natalya... fuck yea


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hart Dynasty face turn!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hart Dynasty!

HOLY SHIT, Nattie is fuckin smokin!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hart Dynasty! Wow, Natalya is gorgeous.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hart Dynasty face turn?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

FUCK YES!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That attire is.. a little gay.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz is just awesome on the mic. if the rocks come, he and the miz are going to awesome.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

did brett just look at her tits?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HUGE pop for hart dynasty.

And Natalya is loking beautiful.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NATALYA AND THE HART DYNASTY!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm marking like a little girl right now.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Hart Dynasty vs. ShowMiz for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championships??

WINWINWIN.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, and btw, I have the same birthday as Owen:agree:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Natalya has a GREAT ass


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hell yeah!!!! i cant wait for this, go way to get them over.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Postage said:


> Didn't Miz lose to the Colons last mania. :hmm:


Dark match, IIRC.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> did brett just look at her tits?


Who the hell can resist.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why does Natalya always stare at Bret like she wants to stick her fingers up hit butt?...why doesnt she wrestle?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Natalya and Beth Pheonix look the same


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Big Show was eying Natalya like she was a all you can eat buffet.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> did brett just look at her tits?


wouldnt you


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Never marked for the Hart kids before...but damn, there's a first time for everything. Guess they'll be putting them to good use then.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

JeremyCB23 said:


> did brett just look at her tits?


He's not actually related to her, is he..?

The match could be good. So I guess Hart Dynasty is face now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WWE video packages are still impressive as hell.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

love the music for the recap.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

LOL @ Miz calling anyone overrated. Looked in a mirror much lately?

HART DYNASTY! I have been waiting for this for months, and months, and months!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally the Hart Dynasty gets a well deserved push.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I'd motorboat Natalya like a champ_


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> He's not actually related to her, is he..?
> 
> The match could be good. So I guess Hart Dynasty is face now.


He is her uncle. Her mother is one of Bret's sisters.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> He's not actually related to her, is he..?
> 
> The match could be good. So I guess Hart Dynasty is face now.


Uh, yeah he is. She's his sister's daughter you nasty ass freaks!!!

WTF is wrong with you people?!??


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

"Hey, here's all the important stuff you missed at WrestleMania last night....

Order the encore presentation now!"


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol you have got to love the miz.

Never has a guy gone from being so hated to so loved with the IWC.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally they're doing something with The Dynasty! And The Miz is... AWESOME! Great promo, 17 away from matching The Undertaker made me laugh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> did brett just look at her tits?





Who wouldn't want to motorboat those?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _I'd motorboat Natalya like a champ_


I'd question the sexuality of anybody who wouldn't. Male or Female.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

That was a great segment, Miz was awesome as usual. Hopefully the Hart Dynasty will be in the title picture now.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Time for the Dynasty to recover from months of matches with Cryme Tyme.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> wouldnt you


But...they're family. I know Bret Hart was a casanova back in the day (his whole book is practically about his sexcapades) but even he's got to set the line somewhere.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Postage said:


> Didn't Miz lose to *the Colons* last mania. :hmm:


Who? :side:


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> did brett just look at her tits?


You're not going to overlook the Eiffel Tower if you're standing right in front of it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

nWo2010 said:


> Why does Natalya always stare at Bret like she wants to stick her fingers up hit butt?...*why doesnt she wrestle?*


*I wish she would. I love watching her wrestle. It's WWE's fault, not hers.*


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate Tyson Kidd's hair..those little spikes on his hair line are so gay...he would look so much better with a fully shaved head...he looks like a clown and I can't take him seriously...I couldn't tell if he shaved it off....and why doesn't he do the Hart Attack Clothesline right?...you have to kick your legs out for it to be the Hart Attack...all he does is a clotheline off the top rope....the dude is a moron.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

It is about time this match happened. Lets get ready to RUMBLE!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> LOL @ Miz calling anyone overrated. Looked in a mirror much lately?
> 
> HART DYNASTY! I have been waiting for this for months, and months, and months!


Agreed times 2!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

stevefox1200 said:


> Miz is a much better promo man than I thought.


Where've you been for the last year? Miz has been 'Awesome' on the mic since being drafted to Raw :agree:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

king of scotland said:


> He is her uncle. Her mother is one of Bret's sisters.


Ahhh I see.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a feeling, the titles may just be changing hands tonight...


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope the Hart Dynasty can hurry up and win this so they can feud with the SES. It's a perfect mesh especially since both teams have a diva.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Forgive me if this sounds a little crass, but I'd be into Natalya like a rat up a drainpipe


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Non-title tells me this starts the feud with a Dynasty win. This has the potential of an awesome storyline.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Postage said:


> Didn't Miz lose to the Colons last mania. :hmm:


Thought him, Morrison and the Colons lost to Kid Rock.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

^ true




RetepAdam. said:


> Dark match, IIRC.


It was on the card punk, still a match at the wm ppv.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

nWo2010 said:


> I hate Tyson Kidd's hair..those little spikes on his hair line are so gay...he would look so much better with a fully shaved head...he looks like a clown and I can't take him seriously...I couldn't tell if he shaved it off....and why doesn't he do the Hart Attack Clothesline right?...you have to kick your legs out for it to be the Hart Attack...all he does is a clotheline off the top rope....the dude is a moron.


^ Best post I've seen in this thread.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> But...they're family. I know Bret Hart was a casanova back in the day (his whole book is practically about his sexcapades) but even he's got to set the line somewhere.


Viagra is a hell of a drug.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

The Miz calling Bret overrated is irony at it's finest.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Natalya's tits are like pillows, i would just rest my face on those, stay there for the rest of my life.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Just getting to RAW now. Was the first hour good?


----------



## Kajax (Mar 12, 2010)

WWE always does a great job with their video packages.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Ahhh I see.


Not just any sister too! Ellie Hart! She's hated Bret ever since he was born. She also has an attitude problem [/source = bret's book]


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

does the miz write his own material??

a follower from twitter told him about his streak last night


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Natayla is growing on me. She gets fucking hotter and hotter everytime she is on my screen.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Armor said:


> I hope the Hart Dynasty can hurry up and win this so they can feud with the SES. It's a perfect mesh especially since both teams have a diva.


Serena wrestles?

Wow, jump some more, Natalya.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WHYYYYYYYY? why was THIS MATCH cut short with commercials??? damn you WWE


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE START OF MATCHES EVERY NOW AND THEN YOU COCKSUCKERS


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just now realized that I saw Tyson Kidd wrestle at a DSW house show about two weeks before WWE closed the promotion down. There were only 80 or so people in the crowd, he's come a long way lol.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> I hate Tyson Kidd's hair..those little spikes on his hair line are so gay...he would look so much better with a fully shaved head...he looks like a clown and I can't take him seriously...I couldn't tell if he shaved it off....and why doesn't he do the Hart Attack Clothesline right?...you have to kick your legs out for it to be the Hart Attack...all he does is a clotheline off the top rope....the dude is a moron.


All true but he's dating Natalya, therefore he wins, lol


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

why does this dudes hair look like a misscut pomaranian


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wait bret hart was looking at natalie's tits? i don't remember seeing that, u guys serious or messing around because if thats true, that is kinda wrong since she is his niece


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Kidd's alright but I am starting to really like Hart-Smith. Very impressive...but Nattie's still my favourite


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Man, RAW is going by fast tonight.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Postage said:


> ^ true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a pre-show match and WWE.com even mentions that Miz and Morrison weren't part of WrestleMania just the DVD bonus.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> ^ Best post I've seen in this thread.


why thank you sir....is this a non title match?....if it isn't I would bet money they Dynasty wins the straps tonight


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Just getting to RAW now. Was the first hour good?


yes

Cena Batista face off, followed by a MITB tease
Christan over Debiase in a good short match
Mercifully short diva match
Sheamus being A bad ass
Miz with a great promo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> why does this dudes hair look like a misscut pomaranian


is suppose to represent the Hart crown, he said it in a interview before.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

peepaholic said:


> All true but he's dating Natalya, therefore he wins, lol


Damn, lucky man.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Show's arm is bigger than Kidd's leg.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> is suppose to represent the Hart crown, he said it in a interview before.


Symbolic hair?

Well they employ a wrestling zombie.....


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Big Show's new one night only finisher = the Tyson Kidd ... Spike....Show rips out Kidd's hairs and punches him in the face...best move ever.

ahha it got edited some how....It was called The Tyson Kidd F*g Spike originally


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

People really say Miz has gotten better in the ring..really?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sharpshooter!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing how quickly they made people care about the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you done now are you going to listen to me. Haha.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Some actual emotion from David Hart Smith. The crowd popped big for the Sharpshooter. The Hart Dynasty has a real chance to get over as a face team.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Great pop for the Sharpshooter.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

And big show just pulls miz out ROTFLMAO


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I wonder if Tyson Kidd has to buy shampoo...I mean a for just that little nub of hair - would that warrant an entire bottle?

Then again, those little hotel bottles probably last him months.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Big Show is mentoring The Miz is mentoring Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol bigshow fathering miz


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i like the charectar development of showmiz.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> People really say Miz has gotten better in the ring..really?


try opening your eyes instead of being a blind hater


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Marked for the sharpshooter!
On another note, I'm sick of matches ending with a count out, why don't they chase after them and drag their arses back to the ring?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Glad to see the Dynasty getting the rub from Bret as they've worked hard with little reward.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Th Hart Dynasty should've turned face a *LOOOOONG* time ago!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn HHH looks young in those videos


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dynasty played the crowd well that match. Nice work.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

That presidential spoof from DX was fuckin' money.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

How did the Hart Dynasty go from having to cheat to win and losing to Crime Tyme, to almost beating the tag team champs?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I marked the fuck out for a second because I thought they were going to show the DX Presidential speech. :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I love how Triple H said "Staaappppp it ! " :lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't mix classic DX with Corporate DX please 
thanks lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Natalya should be Womens Champion.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why do they show more 2006 and 2009 highlights then 1997 highlights?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Classic DX lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..HBK..so many good times


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

no road dog? billy gun? xpac?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dammit I can't believe my childhood favorite is leaving...the business will never be the same.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That all made me remember the NoD's DX spoof.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It's either Kofi Johnston or Randy Orton


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ikarinokami said:


> no road dog? billy gun? xpac?


lol Who?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Pope67 said:


> *VINTAGE* DX lol


^fixed, lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ikarinokami said:


> no road dog? billy gun? xpac?


They were never in DX when Shawn was.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow when was the last time Swagger was in a match with two main eventers and possibly three? Shows that Money In the Bank really does push anyone no matter who they are.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Natalya should be Womens Champion.


...of my junk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I was hoping for a little different ending to that match. ohwell


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why do they show more 2006 and 2009 highlights then 1997 highlights?


Because the 1997 highlights are not airable under a TV-PG rating. They can't really show all the penis jokes and sexual innuendos they did back then.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

ikarinokami said:


> no road dog? billy gun? xpac?


Entirely different DX that formed after HBK got injured.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I had forgotten how good the Dynasty were...given they had faced Cryme Tyme 7 million times


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why do they show more 2006 and 2009 highlights then 1997 highlights?


No way could they show a lot of the stuff from then with pg.
But they should've showed more.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Recent DX almost over-shadows how good the initial DX was.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"See? I just kicked Stan!"

Ahhh memories.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> I love how Triple H said "Staaappppp it ! " :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Natalya should be Womens Champion.


Natalya/Glamazon would be awesome with Glamazon as the heel.


----------



## Dantastic (Apr 25, 2008)

Its gonna be Orton imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Derek said:


> They were never in DX when Shawn was.


Yeah word, that is true.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this but Rey Mysterio's outfit last night reminded me of Max Moon who was originally Konnan...with the blue outfit with the fake braids...anyone else make that connection?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

It feels like theyre overplaying the hbk farewell.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Derek said:


> They were never in DX when Shawn was.


oh right.
god, i'm old, the memory is becoming hazy.


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

Miz is horrible (very) cheap heat no talent :no:


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeh or he was an avatar..


----------



## V-Dogg (Jul 1, 2003)

Since they already said what the Superstars matches that were taped were, I would doubt Kofi would be Cena's partner.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nWo2010 said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this but Rey Mysterio's outfit last night reminded me of Max Moon who was originally Konnan...with the blue outfit with the fake braids...anyone else make that connection?


no it reminded me of avatar


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ladies and gentlemen, that's how you get a tag team over in one night.

Holy fuck I'm happy about this.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

ikarinokami said:


> no road dog? billy gun? xpac?


Well like some said they weren't with Shawn's DX and tecnically you don't exist for the E if:

a) Work for their rival promotion
b) You know what else...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this but Rey Mysterio's outfit last night reminded me of Max Moon who was originally Konnan...with the blue outfit with the fake braids...anyone else make that connection?


Not at the time but now you mention it :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

TMPRKO said:


> It feels like theyre overplaying the hbk farewell.


I think its worth it though. To be honest I am more partial to his farewell than Flairs.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

will94 said:


> Because the 1997 highlights are not airable under a TV-PG rating. They can't really show all the penis jokes and sexual innuendos they did back then.


While juvenile the 2006 highlights aren't any better in terms of TV-PG.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

do you know what would make the hot tub scene better??

zack ryder


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That airbourne last night was sick.
He still pulled it off even though he was off balanced.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I will pay vince mcmahon to stop showing these segments.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> no road dog? billy gun? xpac?


X-Pac is in TNA.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This Hot Tub match is ****.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Drew is a lucky sonbitch...


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Tiff is like "this is fuckin stupid....I was a GM!"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF this segment sounds like a cheap Porno.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh god this is so retarded.

Of course Bellas will stay. They are there for any kind of COCK.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

not surprised the bella whores stay in.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn no reaction for darryl. come on wwe universe


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

These guest hosts FTL majorly


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's that guy from The Office! (not sure why I can't remember his name)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the office rules.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Of course the bella whores stay in the hot tub.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corddry and Duke win by count-out.

The Bella twins are contractually obligated to stay in the hot tub with them though.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Biggest Speedo ever?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sexual Chocolate


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!! THE HORROR!! KING KONG IS BACK!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did not need to see that.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

.....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol even his speedo is red


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oo laaawwd


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

lol at the Bella sluts staying! :lmao
And I just marked for the stupid guy out of Pineapple Express! 
Ugh, Mark Henry


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus Fucking Christ...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN CANNOT BE UNSEEN!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Craig Robinson choosing a black guy to get in the tub.

That wasn't a coincidence at all.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh my God! Where's Mae Young to complete this?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> no it reminded me of avatar


oh yeah I forgot they did say that last night...that Max Moon suit originally cost like $3000 or something I remember reading somewhere....

OMG World Strongest Thong!!!...gotta be to hold in that super junk


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

WTF this is not PG


----------



## Júlio Baptista (Jan 6, 2010)

Big draws on the big draw

This is actually pretty funny


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mark Henry LOL!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MY EYES!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH GOD NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE AGAIN


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Mark Henry's Ratings > Diva's Ratings


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

So Tiffany goes from ECW GM to hanging around in a hot-tub with the guest hosts? fpalm

Looks good though :yum:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET THEIR BACK RUBBED!
SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET TRUNKS TUGGED!

Mark Henry = ratings.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok I marked for The Worlds Strongest Man, in The Worlds Largest speedo.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Mark Henry and his bitches...oh fucking Hornswoggle!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bring back Sexual Chocolate!! hahaha


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

drown the basterd


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

And then when things are staring to get ok the damn leprechaun shows up


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh for fucks sake, this was shaping up to be a great show as well. They need to stop this bullshit right now.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> I think its worth it though. To be honest I am more partial to his farewell than Flairs.




I was speaking more from a story point. It almost feels like its not really his retirement.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

BRING BACK THE BELLAS IN BIKINIS


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ...


you can say that again.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Whats with Hornswoggle's dirty disgusting beard....even drenched in 100 degree water it looked hideously dirty...does that midget shower?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*RAW Tonight is TV14??*


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Now time for a recap...of something you just saw earlier.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I fucking love Swagger's theme


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a HUGE .....something. Member' the Mark Henry...hand,baby. haha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SWAGGER!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

MIZARK! :lmao

Gotta admit, "Mr. Money in the Bank" Jack Swagger sounds great.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Good for swagger getting to share some time with batista and cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did that remind anyone else of the scene from Friday After Next when Damon greets Craig and Day Day?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Get on your knees!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

At first I tought Big Zeke just won some weight for those weeks of inactivity...

SWAGGER TIME BITCHES!!


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to say, I can see Swagger as a future champion.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow usually these guest host backstage segments suck but i gotta admit, MARK HENRY appearing with his speedoes, I MARKED , no not because iam gay because that was simply unexpected and hilarious


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sheamus was just jealous ..he wants Trips all for himself


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Jack sucks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

SWAGGER!!!!!

I love this guy!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Main event starting now?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

OH My its Kurt Angle!

Oh wait no its the Money In the Bank winner Jack Swagger.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kurt Angle?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swagga

On your knees Bitches!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

They better not play "Be Yourself" during the entire Farewell Ceremony like they did with "Leave the Memories Alone" during Flairs.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Swagger with a hoodie, huh? Alrighty then.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

CHECK ONE TWO!!!!!

AWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Swagger = Angle ..?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swagger has to be the dopiest looking motherfucker I have ever seen. 

Geez.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

With that hooded robe Swagger looks like the All American American Wizard.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Mark Henry must've been smuggling a Hersey chocolate bar in his speedo.

Somebody should've held Hornswoggle underwater, like, forever.


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

I never really watched Jack Swagger before but im a fan because Rage against the machine did his theme music.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Man, Swagger looks like Angle doing a Eugene routine/impression.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mystery partner = Randy Orton or Goldberg, calling it now.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Someone tell Jack Swagger to take off Daniel Bryan's robe.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

IMO I think Swagger should change his attire.
I know American can be for anyone, but it just reminds me too much of Angle.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Swagger already getting heat, I love it.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That smile has champ written all over it_


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im sorry i just cant take this guy seriously as a main eventer


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

You guys schmell that?


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Jack's new attire. I am not so sure about the robe though. He could do without it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Swagger has to be the dopiest looking motherfucker I have ever seen.
> 
> Geez.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

whats with the kurt angle attire.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

he cant even talk and they want him as a champion come on get real


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Swagger = Angle ..?


My thoughts exactly. At least he as a similar look.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This guy is fucking terrible.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What's with Jack Swagger wearing Butterbean's robe?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why did he add another "American" to his moniker?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he needs to like get his tongue trimmed.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"WHAT??!" Shut up you tools :side:

Good promo Swagger


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> MIZARK! :lmao
> 
> Gotta admit, "Mr. Money in the Bank" Jack Swagger sounds great.


You need to say it twice, "Mr Money In The Bank, Money In The Bank" :lmao


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thmell that, thats Thwaggers Thweaty Assth


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't believe I marked out for Jack Swagger there! lol
I used to hate him, I quite like him now. It must be the theme, GET ON YOUR KNEES!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

New School Fire said:


> They better not play "Be Yourself" during the entire Farewell Ceremony like they did with "Leave the Memories Alone" during Flairs.


:lmao

For one it won't even match. I love Audioslave and all, but I can't stand that song. Maybe because it reminds me of Ashley Massaro more than Wrestlemania, or anything else for that matter


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate Swagger's stupid face...it annoys me to look at that retard...I don't want a champ with a lisp!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

All the haters need to just get down on there knees.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> You guys schmell that?


I lol'd.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> They better not play "Be Yourself" during the entire Farewell Ceremony like they did with "Leave the Memories Alone" during Flairs.


They Should Play "Tell Me A Lie" I mean that is Shawn Michaels personal song from when he was going to "leave" the WWF in 96. He even had a music video with that song.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jack Swagger > Kurt Angle


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I MARK FOR SWAGGER.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


>


BIFF!!!! :lmao

"Now why don't you make like a tree.......and get outta here..."


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Orton = Cena's partner.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Most likely gonna be Randy Orton, but Goldberg is a possibility too for Cena's mystery partner.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> IMO I think Swagger should change his attire.
> I know American can be for anyone, but it just reminds me too much of Angle.


Perhaps that is the point? Swagger will be the new Angle.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Swagger looks so lame and goofy. I can't stand him.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

RemoteControlled said:


> I never really watched Jack Swagger before but im a fan because Rage against the machine did his theme music.


No they didn't. It's a tribute band called "Age Against The Machine."


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> I hate Swagger's stupid face...it annoys me to look at that retard...I don't want a champ with a lisp!


Dusty Rhodes?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Swagger pwns mics with his spit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus Swagger looked like a retarded monkey with a tongue too big for his mouth. Can't wait until he cashes in and loses.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sucks how they refuse to show the Divas exiting the hot tub. Stupid PG.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


>


McFly? McFly?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

RemoteControlled said:


> I never really watched Jack Swagger before but im a fan because Rage against the machine did his theme music.


Actually, a tribute band called Age Against the Machine did it. Good song though.

Edit: Crap, will94 beat me to it.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

It wouldnt make sense for Orton to be the mystery partner but then again when does it ever make sense.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


>


Epic win!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Swagger = Kurt Angle on weed


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Jack sucks.


but...but he's a heel..we all know heels don't suck,they are cooler then the other side of the pillow


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Can't wait for Swagger to win his first World Title.


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

will94 said:


> No they didn't. It's a tribute band called "Age Against The Machine."


=/ oh


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> Dusty Rhodes?


It'hs the Americon Dweam Babeeeeay!...Rhodes wasn't bad because he was charismatic and funny...Swagger looks like a wrestler but acts like King Kong with a speech impediment


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

At least Swagger makes pushing Shemaus seem smart.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Perhaps that is the point?* Swagger will be the new Angle*.


:lmao:lmao

He is nowhere NEAR angles level, in ANY area.

Mental thing to say.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Kofi Kingston, come on down...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

All American American isn't bad. All American American American fits Swagger better though because it's retarded.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

peepaholic said:


> Dusty Rhodes?


swagger doesnt deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as Dusty, never mind compared to him.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> but...but he's a heel..we all know heels don't suck,they are cooler then the other side of the pillow


Woo woo woo, you know it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

People should stop hating on Swagger, he can't help that he's a Vanilla Gorilla.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Can't wait for Swagger to win his first World Title.


me too, and he can have a good match with the likes of Cena and Trips.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I still need to watch that DVD.
I liked the first one a lot. 
It taught me a lot about him.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Swagger has to be the dopiest looking motherfucker I have ever seen.
> 
> Geez.


I completely agree. That sonbitch is just one of the goofiest bastards I've seen.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shawn DVD promo. I knew that the timing of that was just too coincidental to be a coincidence.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Kofi Kingston, come on down...


i fear that is the mystery partner to kill the suspense =/


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Swagger's promo > any Christian promo


----------



## V-Dogg (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm not sure I could picture an older Shawn with shorter hair.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

With his ridiculously big mouth, Jack Swagger has to be the All-American American champion of chubby bunny.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"ON YOUR KNEES!" Swagger's theme fucking owns


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Batista bitches


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

i bet hes getting tired from holding that case up for 4 minutes


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

so is cena picking orton?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Jack swagger=sylvester the cat
That lisp just ruins every promo he does


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I love that million dollar smile on Swagger. And the way he randomly beats his chest like an ape.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will proudly count myself as a Jack Swagger fan. Loved him on ECW, was optimistic for him on Raw and then felt bad for him, and now I am amped for him. On your knees.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

why said:


> so is cena picking orton?


Seems to be logical. Would solidify Orton as a face.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Swagger is a lovable dope though, should be a face just for the lols. Cant take him seriously but hes funny as hell


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Orton would make sense, full bore face turn


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Where is Orton?!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm glad they're pushing Swagger, but one would think creative would have tried to build SOME credibility for him in the weeks leading up to WM.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I do have to admit that Im impressed they immediately threw Swagger in to a main event match after winning MitB. I guess they realized they have spent a good part of last year doing nothing with him so they hurried with the push.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

is it bad that i already cant remember the Cena/Batista match from last night? was it really _that_ bad?


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Kofi as Cena's partner? That is what I am thinking. That is sort of boring. A feud between Swagger and Kofi for the case? Eh.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I completely agree. That sonbitch is just one of the goofiest bastards I've seen.


That's actually what makes him a good heel though. Like, he's horrible on the mic, but he's horrible in a way that makes him look like a huge doofus. And it's fun to cheer against a huge doofus.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got home and turned on Raw.. Anything special happen?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh great The champ is here :side:

Randy FUCKING Orton....where is the pose?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Orton possibly, but I want to see Yoshi Tatsu!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

gotta be orton.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok if goldberg is cena's partner the iwc is going to mark out


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I will proudly count myself as a Jack Swagger fan. Loved him on ECW, was optimistic for him on Raw and then felt bad for him, and now I am amped for him. On your knees.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I do hope its Orton, an Orton/Swagger feud is perfect for building Swagger up.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I feel like a lot of the people who pop for Cena's theme then boo him in the promos...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> is it bad that i already cant remember the Cena/Batista match from last night? was it really _that_ bad?


Maybe you just have a terrible memory? I'm not a Cena fan but that was easily his best match to date.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope Cena picks Piper!!!!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

LMFAO 

"He is once again WWE Champion"


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> It wouldnt make sense for Orton to be the mystery partner but then again when does it ever make sense.


It would make sense in that Orton hates Batista.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> is it bad that i already cant remember the Cena/Batista match from last night? was it really _that_ bad?


No, it was good.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok if goldberg is cena's partner the iwc is going to mark out


Really not going to be Goldberg


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JYYYYOOOOOOHHHHHN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAA!!

Justin Roberts owns.

Edit: Orton looks so fucking badass right now.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope it is Orton. I want to see a FU/RKO combo again.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Orton is my guess. Unless he's already been on the show, I haven't been watching up through now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, Its Orton.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's Orton.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Randall!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok if goldberg is cena's partner the iwc is going to mark out


uhh why? he sucks


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

GREATEST TAG TEAM!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I CALL MARK HENRY!
¬¬ NEVER MIND.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RANDY ORTON!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG!!!!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

FUCK YES ORTON!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok if goldberg is cena's partner the iwc is going to mark out


he won't be. he's on apprentice.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

WHAT!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Wooo no logic in kayfabe but we get to see Orton so who cares.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Cena and Orton as a team

Thought they hated each other?


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton's pop was HUGE


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Orton as Cena's partner, I did not really see that coming. I do not like it. Orton and Cena. Never!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Epic pop for Orton, this guy is fucking gold.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

THE VIPER!!!!!!!! RANDY MOTHERFUCKING ORTON!!!!!!!! WHAT A POP!!!!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Orton.....snore..........


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I HEAR VOICES IN MY HEAD THEY COME TO ME THEY UNDERSTAND!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Face turn solidified.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess that solidifies Orton as a face.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

So their entire feud last year, including a spot where Orton tried to blow Cena up, is now forgiven and forgotten. 

That 3 month rule stays true.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Orton = Stone Cold ... 

You hear that pop??


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice pop


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FU throw to RKO please.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

EvoLution™ said:


> Can't wait for Swagger to win his first World Title.


You're gonna be waiting for awhile then, because he's losing when he cashes in.


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

So after 41421 matches against eachother, now they just team up like that?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

So why is Cena teaming with the guy that tied him up and tortured him last year

oh and tried to blow him up


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow. Randy Orton has to be the most over guy in the company right now.

I never thought I'd type that.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hmmm Ted interference in this match?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I understand Orton is face now.
But after having Cena and Orton in a long rivalry can they at least
explain a little why Cena would choose him?


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Orton has been getting crazy pops as of late


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

ORTON!? BAWH GAWD DIDN'T SAW THAT ONE COMMING1!1!ONE!

Ah I love wrestling booking, mortal foes one week, super BFFs the next one.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Orton so much more of a formidable face this time around.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did anyone hear that pop that Orton got?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Its official: Orton's a face.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Right on. Face Orton gettin huge pops.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Orton could be absolutely huge as a face...mental reaction.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally face Orton gets payback for the ass kickings batista gave him repeatedly


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome what just happened 
last time we saw them they were on opposite sides 
and bam now it's switched


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm mad that everyone loves Orton now. Lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I hear voices...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Batista's reaction!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Orton as Cena's partner, I did not really see that coming. I do not like it. Orton and Cena. Never!


hopefully he'll rko cena after the match. not to act heelish, but because he's randy orton.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Derek said:


> People should stop hating on Swagger, he can't help that he's a Vanilla Gorilla.


:lmao
Swagger's fine, i don't mind watching him in the ring...but Cody's lisp is way cuter!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FU/RKO combo please.

The announcers have no idea how to morph organically into cheering on Orton. They are licking his balls already. Come on.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

legendkiller291 said:


> Just got home and turned on Raw.. Anything special happen?


SHEAMUS GOT CLOTHES!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL @ people complaining, Orton is the fucking man!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

The WWE needs to capitalize on Orton's popularity and make "I'm with Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!" t-shirts.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> Wow. Randy Orton has to be the most over guy in the company right now.


THIS. LISTEN TO THE RKO CHANTS!!!!!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't normally say this, but I hope this match goes by quick to allow promo time...


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

RKO Chants are the SHIT!


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Deeez nutzzz. That is all I have to say about this match.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

God they've done nothing but make Swagger look like he isnt even close to their level all nite

No way he is going to get the title with the case


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Crowd is fucking amped!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The crowd is fucking NUCLEAR for Orton right now, he's outpopping Cena


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

stomping already randy?

zzzz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They better let Orton keep his edge. A full-fledge face Orton is not something I want to see. Maybe give Cena a post match RKO.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O damn huge pop, huge RKO chant. Orton haters everywhere are hiding.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Now this is a Crowd


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i really enjoy having a commercial every 3 minutes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> FU/RKO combo please.
> 
> The announcers have no idea how to morph organically into cheering on Orton. They are licking his balls already. Come on.


What tag team was it that did that? The fireman's carry to neckbreaker finisher. I can't remember.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what the fuck is with the commercials tonight? seems like there is one every 10 minutes


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

RatherDashing said:


> The WWE needs to capitalize on Orton's popularity and make "I'm with Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!" t-shirts.


This.

Cena to not pin Swagger plz.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

god orton's getting bigger pops than cena. this is awesome


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

RatherDashing said:


> The WWE needs to capitalize on Orton's popularity and make "I'm with Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!" t-shirts.


I admit, I marked. And yes, I'd buy one.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

That damn Randy Orton is fucking over. You gotta be though with a badass theme like his...I just wanna see the Viper coil...


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Orton has MAJOR face potential. He has that same FTW attitude as Stone Cold. The crowd loves it


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

If Randy goes face he needs to keep his cold edge, at least for a while. Being a bit of a badass goodguy is what's getting him over.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya know, now that I think about it, Orton vs Swagger could easily be a ***1/2 to **** match.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RatherDashing said:


> The WWE needs to capitalize on Orton's popularity and make "I'm with Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!" t-shirts.


I really wish I had rep to give.



Ishboo said:


> God they've done nothing but make Swagger look like he isnt even close to their level all nite


He's not, nor should he be.

His push is just beginning.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

This crowd rocks...they are so into Orton, that pop was fantastic and the RKO chants are win


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I wonder how hard it is to type with one hand..you know marking out for Orton


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

If Orton RKO's Cena after this match, I will wet my pants ...


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Orton is so fricking over as a face its untrue.

Two nights in a row he completely out pops Cena.

PLEASE RKO Cena, dont turn him into a pussy like Cena WWE. He needs to keep his edge.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Man how could any of you call Orton boring? He's exciting to watch, and I mark for that floor slamming thing.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Total Package said:


> What tag team was it that did that? The fireman's carry to neckbreaker finisher. I can't remember.


the Dudley Boyz did something similar to that, the 3D? i'd have to slap you for not remembering that though


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Derek said:


> They better let Orton keep his edge. A full-fledge face Orton is not something I want to see. Maybe give Cena a post match RKO.


Thats bound to happen. The crowd will erupt if that happens.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Joel said:


> FU throw to RKO please.


SIIIICK BROOO!!! I want to see that


----------



## Kajax (Mar 12, 2010)

RKO Chants right off the bat! Orton's over huge right now.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> I don't normally say this, but I hope this match goes by quick to allow promo time...


My exact thoughts


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> They better let Orton keep his edge. A full-fledge face Orton is not something I want to see. Maybe give Cena a post match RKO.


I think he'd be better off leaving Cena alone for now and next week have him interrupt a match and have him RKO both the heel and the face. 

The Logic behind that? No idea, im not a booker.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Total Package said:


> What tag team was it that did that? The fireman's carry to neckbreaker finisher. I can't remember.


Cena/Orton vs RAW roster.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Orton is the best wrestler in the biz right now hands down...he doesn't have a single person even threatening him for his position...the guy doesn't need a belt to be over....He definitely is my favorite current wrestler...ever since he bought that tanning bed and steroids the dude has owned..


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Derek said:


> They better let Orton keep his edge. A full-fledge face Orton is not something I want to see. Maybe give Cena a post match RKO.


If that happens be prepared to deal with a flood of "Is Orton the next Stone Cold" threads...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Orton involved in a kayfabe decision that makes no sense?

NO WAY! Not like that's been happening lately or anything.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Orton will hopefully change facedom for this Era


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> what the fuck is with the commercials tonight? seems like there is one every 10 minutes


I suspect it's because of Shawn Michaels' farewell celebration.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Has Orton been face before? I forget ... missed a few years there.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

And some people wonder why others are pissed when the crowd isn't into it.
This RAW has felt pretty good, and some of that goes with the crowd.
They've been on fire tonight.
It just gives everything a better feel.
I've really liked this raw tonight, it's going well.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> They better let Orton keep his edge. A full-fledge face Orton is not something I want to see. Maybe give Cena a post match RKO.


Agreed, its safer to have him teetering between face/heel. He's too over to not take advantage and give him face time, but we all kno he HAS TO be somewhat heelish to be fuckin Randy Orton


----------



## luckbox181 (Nov 20, 2009)

RKO on Cena and Legend Killer pose. PLEASE


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

RKO CENA PLEASE! LOVE THAT IDEA!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> the Dudley Boyz did something similar to that, the 3D? i'd have to slap you for not remembering that though


It's not them I'm thinking of, I don't think. For the 3D, Bubba Ray lifted the guy from the waist. The one I'm thinking of put the guy on his shoulders. Maybe it was just a one time thing, not an actual finisher but it was an awesome move.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

King, I never knew 72,219 is nearly 90,000.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Man how could any of you call Orton boring? He's exciting to watch, and I mark for that floor slamming thing.


I used to think he was boring as hell a year ago but he's been amazing lately. I love the violent unstable persona he's got going on.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Making Swagger look very legitimate right now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

new IWC rule...Cheering for faces is good...only if that face is Orton


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Swagger's finisher should be called the "Swagger jacker!"


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Amunti said:


> Has Orton been face before? I forget ... missed a few years there.


Yeah in 2004...but they ruined it. Looks like this time he will be a tweener...and an awesoeme one at that!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> King, I never knew 72,219 is nearly 90,000.


Was just about to say this. :lmao


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

did Swagger get trained by Vader?...haha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

An RKO on Cena would be fucking awesome, but might confuse the kids too much.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Yeah in 2004...but they ruined it. Looks like this time he will be a tweener...and an awesoeme one at that!


How did they ruin it?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Icon™ said:


> King, I never knew 72,219 is nearly 90,000.


I was going to say the same.
But he said added together with tonight.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Icon™ said:


> King, I never knew 72,219 is nearly 90,000.


Well if your talking on a scale from like 1 to 1,000,000 then yeah its close...

I think he said including tonights crowd though.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Batista is losing his heat.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amunti said:


> Has Orton been face before? I forget ... missed a few years there.


yes, after HHH and Evolution turned on him after becomming the youngest World Champ ever(fuck yeah) he was a super face getting revenge on Hunter, then he started kicking old guys in the head and went heel FOREVER, thank god he is getting a change now


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> new IWC rule...Cheering for faces is good...only if that face is Orton


I like this rule.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, the pay-per-view is over. Back to the four move shuffle for Tista and Cena.


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

I honestly see something happening with HBKs farewell because they aren't gonna have much time for it


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hot tag coming for Orton!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

> Man how could any of you call Orton boring? He's exciting to watch, and I mark for that floor slamming thing.


is boring as hell in the ring

all stomping and headlocks

and he speaks in a monotone


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Total Package said:


> Was just about to say this. :lmao


Yeah, those numbers are like 18,000 away. Stupid, stupid, stupid King!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Armor said:


> I used to think he was boring as hell a year ago but he's been amazing lately. I love the violent unstable persona he's got going on.


He slowed down his offense in an attempt to stop the crowd pops. Now he's turned face he doesn't have to worry about that anymore and it's great to see


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> new IWC rule...Cheering for faces is good...only if that face is Orton


...and Christian.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> King, I never knew 72,219 is nearly 90,000.


FAIL.

He is counting those in attendance tonight. He said "over the past two days", are you a maroon or something?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Are any main eventers friends in kayfabe?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love it when it's out of nowhere!!!!!

Now give one to Cena!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Double RKO! Friggin' sweet.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Holy shit @ that ending.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

RKMOTHERFUCKINGO

Randy Orton is so over its UNBELIEVABLE

Edit: POSE!! Still marking


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Orton is KILLIN IT!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy shit is Orton over!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

That finisher is over as Fuck!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i enjoyed that lol, now RKO Cena....DO IT RANDY DO IT


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Not diggin Orton as a face_


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice! Orton is more over then Cena.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Woah, Randy's on fire.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O damn the crowd is INSANE for Randy Orton. Fuckin awesome. Just eating up ev ery move.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Even as a face he has no charisma sigh


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That pretty much proved that Orton sucks ass as a heel.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CROWD MARKS SO HARD FOR LEGEND KILLER POSE AND THEY CUT IT OFF. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Orton is becoming Stone Cold right before our eyes ... he's getting HUGE pops ...


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> "WHAT??!" Shut up you tools :side:
> 
> Good promo Swagger


How on Earth was that a good promo?

That was tougher to listen to than a Morrison promo....I can't wait to see Swagger lose his title shot somehow.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They got the shot!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THESE MOTHERFUCKERS CUT OFF THE POSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

They cut off his pose :<


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YUO CUT HTE POSE!!!!!!!!GOD DAMMITTE
;rw][erlq23


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena recovered from the spear already?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AW SHIT!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Show the fucking pose! I'm so close to jiz..

There it is.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Stare fest. Bah. Good Orton push tactic but a Cena RKO would've been better.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

randy is the fucking man
i hate him as a heel love him as a face


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

FUKIN IDIOTS CUT TO THE FOOTAGE RIHGT AS HE POSED. i tw as almost as if they WAITED for him to do it. FREAKIN CAMERAMEN


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Jesus Orton is over as fuck.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Orton's the man.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Batista gets RKO'd and grabs the BACK of his head......facepalm


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena took off quick. Probably had to be in Compton soon. Before his mom started bitching about him teaming with Randy.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

You couldn't hold the replay for three more seconds?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

WTF, they went to the replay on the pose? Nevermind, we still got to see it


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Worst fucking timing ever!
Orton about to throw 'the pose' and they go to a recap!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Fucking video guy cutting away before THE pose.

Crowd was buzzing as soon as he climbed the turnbuckle.

Cena and Orton being wary of each other was the next best thing to Orton RKOing Cena.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

God, Orton is on fire just now, fucking awesome!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Amunti said:


> Orton is becoming Stone Cold right before our eyes ... he's getting HUGE pops ...


QFT, i can't believe it


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

perro said:


> Even as a face he has no charisma sigh


WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!!?!?!?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RPC said:


> Jesus Orton is over as fuck.


Your avatar is awesome.

OH MY GOD! A FLOATING SHOPPING LIST!


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

lol @ everyone getting mad over Orton's stupid pose getting cut off.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Orton is fucking God.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

whoah whoah whoah. WTF are you doing interrupting the legend killer post with a fucking replay? Come on WWE


----------



## Júlio Baptista (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn, I was frothing at the mouth for a post match RKO. 

Crowds mental for Orton though. Pretty awesome.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Keep it up Vince, you got a good thing in Orton's face turn, don't screw it up.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

It's pretty funny when one of the best heels ever in the business in Randy Orton out pops the top babyface of the company in John Cena. I bet it pisses you off Orton haters. HA.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

BTW they didn't cut off the pose on Sky Sports! Maybe watching in the UK isn't so bad


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

People complaining about the pose getting cut off...

Sorry guys but you all are really pathetic.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok the orton marks need to chill the fuck out

face Orton is just heel Orton who RKO's the "bad guys"


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Cena took off quick. Probably had to be in Compton soon. Before his mom started bitching about him teaming with Randy.


Maybe he was just bored as hell, and he wanted to get ill.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

I bet even Orton is surprised on how over he is


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

I love being one of the people that have been saying for years that Orton would make an awesome Austin-like face and be incredibly over. I'm glad I'm not one of the people that used to say "Orton cannot play the face role, did you see him in 2004?"

2004 is so 6 years ago.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

perro said:


> Even as a face he has no charisma sigh


I think that Orton died and some evil wizard brought him back as some sort of wrestling zombie.

Got to go for head shots :gun:


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

production sucks lately. They must have a new producer, WM had a lot of mess ups and now RAW. Never the less I think tonights show has been good. Hopefully HBK gets a good farewell.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Immortal CJ said:


> It's pretty funny when *one of the best heels ever* in the business in Randy Orton out pops the top babyface of the company in John Cena. I bet it pisses you off Orton haters. HA.


lol No.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> It's pretty funny when one of the best heels ever in the business in Randy Orton out pops the top babyface of the company in John Cena. I bet it pisses you off Orton haters. HA.


I wouldn't exactly call him a heel just now!


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Could we see an Orton/Cena match at Summer Slam with Orton being cheered and the WWE doing something with all of Cena's boos? 
Cena as a heel would be AMAZING ...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Man how could any of you call Orton boring? He's exciting to watch, and I mark for that floor slamming thing.


Its simple really: Cena fans who say Orton is boring in the ring (see the irony here) and are mad that Orton is more over than Cena.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo who is the poor sob that has to clean up the splooge from all the Orton marks?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

perro said:


> Even as a face he has no charisma sigh


As opposed to?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I really don't understand the Orton face turn prior to this. One week the crowd was cheering when he got mauled by DiBiase and Rhodes and the next week, they booed it. I really hate the idea of him as a face but I guess there's no stopping it now.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

dude, wtf, only like 13 minutes left for hbk farewell? WTF, wow i have feeling it won't be as big as ric flair's farewell


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

one of the best heels ever?

Whoever said that needs to be shot.

Orton is most definetly NOT one of tbe best heels ever.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> Even as a face he has no charisma sigh


You're a fucking dumbshit if you actually believe that!


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr. Anderson is wearing a teeshirt that says "pro wrestling is real". LOL. What a mark!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I'm feeling sad as the farewell is coming up_


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Asshole...ASSHOLE! lol


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

How the fuck do you cut to replay right as Randy goes to the turnbuckle ready to pose? Idiot move by the WWE production staff. Anyways, as an Orton mark for many years, I've waited a long time for this. Randy Orton is becoming THE guy in the WWE. The pops he's consistently getting are insane. He's outpopping Triple H and Cena. The crowd is absolutely eating this up. They finally have someone they want to cheer for, because he's so badass. PLEASE don't screw this up WWE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RatedRudy said:


> dude, wtf, only like 13 minutes left for hbk farewell? WTF, wow i have feeling it won't be as big as ric flair's farewell


overrun maybe.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cena heel turn is coming
That look he gave him tells me something


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> People complaining about the pose getting cut off...
> 
> Sorry guys but you all are really pathetic.


BUT ITSS TEH ORTON!!11! EH IZ DA BEZZT!1! ONLy GOOOD FAcE!!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Here comes HBK!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Amunti said:


> Could we see an Orton/Cena match at Summer Slam with Orton being cheered and the WWE doing something with all of Cena's boos?
> Cena as a heel would be AMAZING ...


Yes please!
BTW, all the people moaning about "Orton marks" need to shut the fuck up, didn't you hear the crowd? You can't argue with that, the guy is on fire!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> Even as a face he has no charisma sigh


I don't understand you at all. You're someone who always calls people out on their blind hate, yet yours is so apparent.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This might be the last time we ever hear sexy boy god i'm sad right now


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

A bunch of dudes crying about not getting to see another pose is super borderline homosexual. Check your shit at the door, internet!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I have tissues at the side of my keyboard.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Everybody got thier tissue ready???


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh. This is it


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> dude, wtf, only like 13 minutes left for hbk farewell? WTF, wow i have feeling it won't be as big as ric flair's farewell


They're booked until 11:05 with a five minute overrun window.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*applauds*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> You're a fucking dumbshit if you actually believe that!


no emotion other then his lame 

"LOOK AT ME I AM CRAZY BUWAHAHA" shtick

lance storm has more charisma


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

get the kleenex ready guys


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Hell even Orton has out popped the great Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

stop clapping, announcers!! or mute their mics


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

damn i missed that mark henry segment, what happened?


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

is that cole and king clapping near their mics?


----------



## Júlio Baptista (Jan 6, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> sooo who is the poor sob that has to clean up the splooge from all the Orton marks?


Kofi probably...

Handkerchief time.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> This might be the last time we ever hear sexy boy


It won't though. We will hear this theme at least a few more times because he will make appearances from time to time I guarantee. Who knows maybe he even wrestles another match at some point.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can believe they cut off Orton's posing so we have to say goodbye to this loser


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Its simple really: Cena fans who say Orton is boring in the ring (see the irony here) and are mad that Orton is more over than Cena.


I'm guessing you enjoy 10 minute headlockes -- Oh yeah, and stomps.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

What's with all the talk of tissues? Are we talking about crying or wanking here? :lmao


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

How many internet fanboys will cry during this. Over/under 25. GO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Have those dudes in the front row bowed to everyone whose come out tonight?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> damn i missed that mark henry segment, what happened?


You really don't want to know :no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

stevefox1200 said:


> BUT ITSS TEH ORTON!!11! EH IZ DA BEZZT!1! ONLy GOOOD FAcE!!


<----marks for Dragon Dragon.



DFUSCMAN said:


> This might be the last time we ever hear sexy boy god i'm sad right now


Yeah, um, I highly doubt that. :lmao

What living former wrestlers HAVEN'T made an appearance after-the-fact without alleged ....?


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh snap.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Holy crap Taker got booed!?!?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ HBK just coming out as happy as can be.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh shit!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TAKER and he's getting booed


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

perro said:


> no emotion other then his lame
> 
> "LOOK AT ME I AM CRAZY BUWAHAHA" shtick
> 
> lance storm has more charisma


Storm could never draw the pop Orton gets. Orton is the man, accept it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, it's been awhile since I've heard boo's for the gong going off.


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

RAW ends with Taker finally getting to the ring


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Seriously? What is this? No time for Shawn to speak?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Pope67 said:


> What's with all the talk of tissues? Are we talking about crying or wanking here? :lmao


real fans - crying

Orton marks - "wanking"


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

This is gonna be epic!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love that Taker still has the straps down...dammit I'm getting emotional :side:


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Taker has to take him away now.


DUN DUN DUUUUNNNN


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> How many internet fanboys will cry during this. Over/under 25. GO


haha. way over


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Undertaker is going to bury Shawn alive.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

i tip my hat to you good sir


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow Taker getting booed?

A Taker/HBK Promo to end HBK's "Career" ....possibly....

This ought to be good.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Boos for Taker?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> I can believe they cut off Orton's posing so whe have to say goodbye to this loser


:lmao


Classy move, 'Taker


----------



## mcare89 (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, that was pretty fucking badass.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow. That was pretty cool, I have to say. Just a tip of the cap. Pretty much symbolizes the respect these guys have for each other and also keeps Taker in character.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn...still hard to believe it we'll miss you HBK thank you!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## luckbox181 (Nov 20, 2009)

One last tombstone for good measure


----------



## RockersReuion06 (Feb 27, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> damn i missed that mark henry segment, what happened?


him in a thong shaped bathing suit and a hot tub dont mix


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

now Taker shows up and they both retire

best he could do..kayfab wise


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Nice Taker lol_


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

well, that was......EPIC!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao Taker is like"GTFO of my ring!!"


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about, two true legends right there! Amazing.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What did Taker just do


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please don't go chant = win.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> A bunch of dudes crying about not getting to see another pose is super borderline homosexual. Check your shit at the door, internet!


(I'm assuming) You've been watching grown men with no shirts wrestle for almost 2 hours. This whole thing is borderline homosexual.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Please don't go 

I wish Taker didn't come out right away.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

These are the 2 best ever. Enjoy it folks.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> I can believe they cut off Orton's posing so whe have to say goodbye to this loser


:lmao:lmao

If some people had their way the whole show would be Orton posing.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Old lady crying. 1up.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I want to give that old lady a hug.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

great crowd right now


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love this crowd. Exactly how its supposed to be.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gatorca14 said:


> These are the 2 best ever. Enjoy it folks.


I wouldn't go that far. Up there, though.


----------



## Oberst36 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> What did Taker just do


Taker stopped at the top of the ramp and tipped his hat to HBK then turned around and went back into the back.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Old lady crying, odd._


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*WOW BOTH THE WWE & TNA ARE HAVING A GREAT NIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

This is very reminiscent of the "I lost my smile" speech.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

stevefox1200 said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> If some people had their way the whole show would be Orton posing.


I'd mark :side:

Man this farewell speech is a bit tough to watch


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Mark Henry's granny panties are only one size larger than vickie's. They both have lane bryant cards.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I really don't want him to go


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

ANYONE GET A SCREENSHOT OF THAT ORTON POSE!? Mebe we post in another thread and we can all just stare at it...


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I see tears from HBK...wow.....anyone think Bret is going to come out?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe HBK finally found that smile he lost back in 96.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KAYFABE: sheamus to come and kill hbk.

hhh will have his revenge.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Was that old lady Shawn's mama?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

EDIT: That's what I get for looking away.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


> (I'm assuming) You've been watching grown men with no shirts wrestle for almost 2 hours. This whole thing is borderline homosexual.


But there exist a line somewhere. Crying about missing a pose. You betcha!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I tearing up, and I'm not ashamed at all.

Thank you, Shawn.


----------



## luckbox181 (Nov 20, 2009)

What a legend


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That tear needs to fall already. It's too depressing staring at it in his eye.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No, seriously Shawn. Do not go. Not to be too dramatic, but the thought of HBK being gone from wrestling forever makes me feel ill. He truly is my absolute number one favourite.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Trips and HBK are going to make there love offical


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hmm so thats what hhh wanted to say. they "touched" eachother.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

SHAWN RULES


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

No more shawn, this is going to be tough to get used too. Wrestling will never be the same.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is way too sad.
This really can't be it forever.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck this sucks, i'm tearing up.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I know it is a long shot, but if HHH comes out then maybe we see something that leads to a HHH/HBK match at WM 27. I know its a long shot, but just a possibility.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Goold ole JR FTW


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

marked for JR


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, is Shawn really leaving? This can't be happening.


----------



## luckbox181 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is a historic promo right here


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> I know it is a long shot, but if HHH comes out then maybe we see something that leads to a HHH/HBK match at WM 27. I know its a long shot, but just a possibility.


Nope.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

putting over the video package guy! nice


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Adam rules!!!1


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shawn likes the camera men? I thought he hated them. He beat one up in the first Hell in a Cell match. He put one in the way of a falling Undertaker at WresleMania 25.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shawn is thanking the video production crew....... well its about time someone did.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I'm close to crying_


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

One more match? This guy could pull a 100 more good matches I tell you.

Emotional ending.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is too surreal to be true.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Flair put down


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> I know it is a long shot, but if HHH comes out then maybe we see something that leads to a HHH/HBK match at WM 27. I know its a long shot, but just a possibility.


Doubt they'd drop such a bombshell during this emotional phase right now.

This send off is perfect. This better be forever Shawn.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Hear that, Fuck you Flair!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

little dig at Flair there?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shawn Michaels >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ric Flair. And I make no apologies for feeling that way.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, indirect Ric Flair diss.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

<_<...>_>..he just took a shot at MR.WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

jab at flair


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

FUCK YOU FLAIR!!!!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

HBK crying or chubby Scott Hall in a speedo?....tough decision


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

He just called Ric Flair an asshole!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

HBK: Blah Blah Blah...Career Ending Matches

Crowd: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

No don't WOOOOOOOOO because Flair is not retired. That was not a time to do the WOOOOOOO.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Huge rip at ric flair right here.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't wanna be like Flair and come back to bleed on tv in front of 1000 people at a theme park after the greatest fucking send off ever!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It really is odd to think we'll never see him wrestle again.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

He absolutely must thank himself for being "The Showstopper, The Icon, The Main-Event" at some point. It's too good an opportunity to miss.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God this is depressing.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I dont think he will be pulling a Flair... =/


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shawn forgot to mention he didn't want to go back on his word to the _WWE fans_. You'll see him in TNA next week. He'll be the final participant in Lethal Lockdown, teaming yp with his buds Scott Hall and Kevin Nash.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Shawn for RAW GM....please Vince let it happen


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I respect Shawn Michaels even more for respecting The Undertaker and the fans enough to not go back on his word.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like WWE is going to owe USA some money.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you Shawn! OMG. I cannot believe this is the end. Shawn has ruled so hard forever. Heartfelt moment here to Bret Hart. That is deep. Shawn. The man. Best eve. :-*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he should be thanking Marty


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

PhilThePain said:


> Shawn forgot to mention he didn't want to go back on his word to the _WWE fans_. You'll see him in TNa next week.


He doesn't need to go to TNA. He's retiring for good.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Shawn is a class act. This is so emotional, and genuinely so.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

The crowd knows what their role is tonight thank god.

Stupid Phoenix. This is


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Bret needs to come out now


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I really wish the streak ended over this.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm gonna miss HBK.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn right you say what you want to say.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow. That comment about Bret, I have to say I'm shocked but very happy to hear it. He knows he used to be a prick.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

surprised he hasnt thanked God/Christ yet...we all know how big of a part religion is in Shawns life


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Is Shawn turning heel by kissing McManner's butt? HEEL TURN HEEL TURN HEEL TURN!! MY GOD.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Respect for Vince


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

is HBK the Derek Jeter of wrestling?


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

God, this is really sad for me. I never was a huge HBK fan but I will always respect the man as one of the best to ever step foot in the wrestling ring. Great speech so far. Shawn is being very open about his personal demons.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Why are you all critisizing him. STFU AND LET HIM TALK. This is awesomely bittersweet.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Vince saved Shawn. Take that Jesus.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish he would've acknowledged Marty. Those two came up together and raised a whole lot of hell!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THANK YOU SHAWN!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*HBK IS WWF/WWE 4 LIFE*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

THANK YOU SHAWN!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

kinda wish some of the guys had come out from the back to say their good-byes



THANK YOU SHAWN


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

THANK YOU SHAWN!!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I think Ric Flair desensitized me to wrestling retirements. I'm not getting emotional at all. Part of me thinks he'll be back at SummerSlam.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Locker room salute, please.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank YOU, Shawn


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Is Shawn turning heel by kissing McManner's butt? HEEL TURN HEEL TURN HEEL TURN!! MY GOD.


Thi is his farewell speech dude. He is saying all of this in his heart he is not talking in kayfabe here.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HBK 

HBK!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

nice pop for Jesus


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

Separation of church and wrestling!! FIRST AMENDMENT


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Vince saved Shawn. Take that Jesus.


Take that Thomas Jefferson, ya jerk!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes sir thank the good lord cause he is king!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

alright that got me....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Great speech. I demand a locker room salute.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

That was so epic.

Shawn Michaels is the fucking man.

Some smart ass booking if this isn't his actual retirement.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That last line..


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

he sounds quite sincere to me, i don't see him coming back to wrestle unless he pisses away his money ala flair.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn i cant believe this. THANK YOU SHAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

cue "so leave the memories alone!!"


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Chants* HBK! HBK! HBK!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd mark if Jesus hit the ring and hit Shawn Michaels with a chair, thus completing his heel turn.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

THANK YOU SHAWN *standing applause*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, what a sendoff. Hopefully this won't be the last time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Now that was a classy farewell. Thank you for the years and years of entertainment, Shawn. 

*sniffles*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I demand a locker room salute!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

THANKS HBK!!!


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

I am so proud to have witnessed his last match live. I cried at the end tbh and the match was so emotional.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

theres Hunter...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

haha thought HHH was coming from behind to pedigree HBK for a sec


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok this is legit. Game in tears.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

YESSSSSSSS THATS WHAT I WAS WAITING FOR


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah man, only 1 kiss? Come on now


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

He just kissed him!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Classy speech. Glad to see he got the send off he deserved.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

i swear hbk and trips have had sex before with each other.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Kind of surprised that none of the other wrestlers besides Triple H came out.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

hhahha I thought HBK and HHH were gonna make out for a second...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH THE GLOWSTICKS, FFS!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't want any dumb immature fucks saying anyshit about Shawn and HHH. They are brothers and best friends!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Laying DX to rest. _That_ got me.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Fuck.

Thankyou HBK. Gonna miss ya.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

I was also expecting Taker to come out to say goodbye to him but oh well.

Thanks HBK!There'll never be another show stopper like you!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Shawn's career is over.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

lol if that was anyone else who did that nuzzle thing i woulda called that gay, but since it was hbk and HHH it was ok


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Some ending, wow.

Bye Shawn, been a pleasure._


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, I genuinely marked for the glowsticks. I would've cried if they did the pose.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I admit it. I got misty ...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> haha thought HHH was coming from behind to pedigree HBK for a sec


Lmfao, that would suck.

I was waiting for Triple H to come out, wouldn't have been the same if he didn't.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I don't want any dumb immature fucks saying anyshit about Shawn and HHH. *They are brothers and best friends!*


With benefits ...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you Hbk....Thank you.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

dont even know what to say right now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The one man that could have ended the Undertaker's streak is done? You will be missed, Shawn.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Leaving the glowsticks X there definitely sealed it. I am a mess right now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's the end of one huge, magnificent chapter of wrestling history.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant show from start to finish, easily the best Raw in a long, LONG time! And what a great send off for the heartbreak kid, I was laughing about people talking about tissues earlier, but I welled up a little myself there! 
HBK = a true legend.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Damm that was emotional.

Thankyou so much Shawn, for putting your body on the line every single week for a bunch of moaning smark ass nerds like us.

Legend.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and so it ends...Good bye HBK and thank you


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

THAT was a moment that will always be remembered.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

The best in-ring performer of all time. Never forget!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

that was really great. sad to see him go and I don't think we'll see him for a while either.


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

I will miss you Shawn. You were the best.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Ive got a tear in my eye.. THANK YOU SHAWN


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

You know Bryan Danielson feels so lucky to be taught by that legend about wrestling.

Shawn I will miss you and it's hard to say goodbye.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

How come the guys came out for Flair but not Michaels? Weird.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

I held it together until HHH came out with the glow sticks and hugs... I shed a tear no lies.. HBK you will be missed!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I still cannot believe this is happening...it's gotta be a twist to it.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Shawn Michaels = The Man


Not much else to say.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that got to me, Shawn thanks for everything...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

im buying that My Journey DVD right now, man im so happy to see his last match live.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Shawn just broke more hearts. :sad:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Best RAW in a while I rarely even thought about changing to Spike TV tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's a fucking shame that Cole was out there instead of Ross.*


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Another letdown from raw tonight. Guest hosts sucked. Why let those idiots on raw?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Best RAW in a while I rarely even thought about changing to Spike.


Should have never thought about changing to Spike at all.

I have not thought about that in a long time.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

HBK. HBK. HBK.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I still cannot believe this is happening...it's gotta be a twist to it.


I'd mark if JBL came out and told HBK he couldn't quit, and that for some reason he still has to work for him, lol.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

gatorca14 said:


> How come the guys came out for Flair but not Michaels? Weird.


I think Michaels didn't want that big sendoff like Flair. He wanted to do it his way and show people how to really retire from wrestling.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Talk about heartbreaking.
Goodness.
I don't know what to say, it just feels too surreal.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

bw281 said:


> Another letdown from raw tonight. Guest hosts sucked. Why let those idiots on raw?


Are you fucking kidding me? fpalm
We only saw them for about 2 minutes, and THAT is what you remember the most from that show? How ignorant can you be


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for everything Shawn. I shedded a tear as soon as HBK started crying.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Best RAW in a while I rarely even thought about changing to Spike TV tonight.


I didn't change over once. Best RAW in ages ...


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

lunchbox001 said:


> I'd mark if JBL came out and told HBK he couldn't quit, and that for some reason he still has to work for him, lol.


No.

This is just the perfect way to go out.

HBK - Legend.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

best raw in a long ass time,

and thank you bret, and thank you shawn, you are a legend.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

gatorca14 said:


> How come the guys came out for Flair but not Michaels? Weird.


I think the only person who will command that kind of send off again will be the undertaker. Who by all accounts is loved and respected by the vast majority of the locker room, as opposed to shawn who while undoubtly a great wrestler was a bit polarizing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's a fucking shame that Cole was out there instead of Ross.*


amen sister


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Best RAW in a while I rarely even thought about changing to Spike TV tonight.


Why, whats on Spike? :side:

Great sendoff for HBK. Very classy way to go.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice ending for HBK.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn. Sad 

Hard to imagine RAW every week without Shawn Michaels


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I still cannot believe this is happening...it's gotta be a twist to it.


I wish it was, but it isn't.:sad:


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

gatorca14 said:


> How come the guys came out for Flair but not Michaels? Weird.


let's have the same cookie cutter send off any time someone retires


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This Raw was the best Raw I have seen since I started watching again last year. Great all the way round.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Pope67 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? fpalm
> We only saw them for about 2 minutes, and THAT is what you remember the most from that show? How ignorant can you be


Can never please some people, let them go watch their attitude era raw and let em be lol.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I am crying holy fuck Shawn u r the greatest


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

We shouldn't be feeling sad, we should all be glad that we got to see such a great performer as Shawn Michaels, what a legend.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Goes to youtube and watches HBK Tributes*

If this was the last time we will ever see him on WWE TV I have to do something worth while.

I still think he makes appearances from time to time, and I believe he will wrestle one more match one day.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not as ignorant as you pope. Can't we have our own opinions? The night should have revolved more around HBK, HHH, and the aftermatch of last night.


----------



## Kliqster (Dec 17, 2002)

After watching him since I was a kid, that was damn emotional.

A fitting send-off for the greatest there ever was.


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Did he even thank Marty Janetty?


----------



## Ura Mallas (Apr 7, 2007)

Miss you already, HBK!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's a fucking shame that Cole was out there instead of Ross.*


This.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

That was all class, fantastically well done. I'm crying like a baby but wow, what a speech. He truly is one-of-a-kind. Unfortunately when he lost last night I knew there'd be no swerve, no out for him because he does have a life outside wrestling and as he said, he wants to keep his word. I have never cried over sport or wrestling or anything like that before, but I cried pretty much the whole way through that. He truly is a legend and an icon. Very priveleged to have seen his last match. Thank you HBK


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner, Main Event, Showstopper, or just Legend. 

Shawn 'Fucking' Michaels.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Shawn is the greatest in ring performer of all time. He is and will always be my favorite wrestler of all time. I am so honored to have met him. It was one of the best days of my life.

THANK YOU SHAWN!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

TN Punk said:


> This Raw was the best Raw I have seen since I started watching again last year. Great all the way round.


This ^^^^^
Great show, WWE really pulled it out the bag tonight.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I might've missed it, did he thank Sherri?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. Body said:


> let's have the same cookie cutter send off any time someone retires


Exactly. It's good to give each guy a different send off.

If they kept it cookie cutter, then when Hunter retires who would sneak up behind him and slip him the tongue?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

lunchbox001 said:


> I'd mark if JBL came out and told HBK he couldn't quit, and that for some reason he still has to work for him, lol.


Hell I will take that!!! I don't want this son of a bitch to leave at all. I grew up watching and imitating this man. He got me to love wrestling with the matches and the shows that he put on. First match of his I ever saw was him vs Marty for the IC title back when Sherri was mad with Shawn. The next time that we'll hear that theme song will be next year at the Hall of Fame when he will be inducted.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

pasinpman said:


> Did he even thank Marty Janetty?


marty did nothing for him. just a drunk jobber who never had a future in pro wrestling.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

bw281 said:


> Not as ignorant as you pope. Can't we have our own opinions? The night should have revolved more around HBK, HHH, and the aftermatch of last night.


Something tells me you weren't paying much attention.


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

The showstoppa finally gone!!! Fuck feels sooo sad....Thanks HBK!!!!


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's a fucking shame that Cole was out there instead of Ross.*


Hey at least he acknowledge JR tonight as being the greatest commentator of all time.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

pasinpman said:


> Did he even thank Marty Janetty?


Who's That?

Your right though even Adam in Stamford got some props. :lmao


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Totally started crying. Very emotional for me, he's the only 1 wrestler I have watched since a kid and always been a fan.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Many of you on here are still just young kids that watched shawns 1st match on a dvd, 1st match on youtube.But me, i still remember watching shawns 1st match in, what was the WWF back in the 80s..shawn michaels...the rockers...HBK.Growing up watching him makes seeing him go that much harder,a lot of you hate hogan but same concept when he left WWF/WWE.Those i grew up watching going 1 by 1.You will forever live in our hearts Shawn.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> I might've missed it, did he thank Sherri?


He thanked a select few but I'm sure he'll do something to thank everyone including those like Marty Jannetty, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and others. But no matter what, he will always be "The Showstopper, The Main Event, A Legend"








*THANK YOU SHAWN!!*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I teared up a bit. The "Daddy's coming home" line near about broke me, as it pretty much signaled this is truly the end for his career.

I don't think we'll see Shawn until his HOF induction. Which could be next year honestly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't cry or anything but HBK will always be one of my favorite wrestlers ever. Man, I am so gonna miss him. 

Thank you, Shawn.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Pope67 said:


> Something tells me you weren't paying much attention.


I was paying attention. Let's hope we have a better raw next week.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

thank god shawn is gone


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

will94 said:


> I teared up a bit. The "Daddy's coming home" line near about broke me, as it pretty much signaled this is truly the end for his career.
> 
> I don't think we'll see Shawn until his HOF induction. Which could be next year honestly.


I am so going to that HOF ceremony if he is inducted next year. I have a feeling they won't induct him until WM 28 because next year they have the whole WCW theme probably.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

bw281 said:


> I was paying attention. Let's hope we have a better raw next week.


Whatever, I can't be bothered arguing. I'm still enjoying what was a great show, and a great moment with HBK.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Why, whats on Spike? :side:


Orlando Jordan covered in caution tape. Ew.

Man I'm sad I won't see Shawn on my TV for a very long time...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

When I was very young and first started going online, I chose the moniker ~HBK~. For years on the chat programs I used that was what people knew me as- a lot of people still call me that so many years later. Shawn Michaels has been my number one undisputed favourite wrestler my entire life. When he came back to join Nash in the nWo, it was easily the biggest mark out moment I have ever experienced. Nothing else even comes close. The career and legacy of Shawn Michaels is something I will be grateful for until the day I die. Thank you Shawn.


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

Hate to say it but i think Taker might be the next to retire.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bet and hornswoggle ending raw doesnt sound so bad now =p


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

gatorca14 said:


> How come the guys came out for Flair but not Michaels? Weird.


HBK is so classy. Let's appreciate that humble departure from WWE. Perhaps he didn't want such glorification, which I feel added to the emotion of it all.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

thepunisherkills said:


> Hate to say it but i think Taker might be the next to retire.


Not until he reaches 20-0

Just my opinion.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome sendoff. I expected nothing less. We'll miss you Shawn. Watching his first title win after the injury in 02 was an amazing thing to watch.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wesson said:


> thank god shawn is gone


Screw you asshole. Show some damn respect.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone who has a problem with tonight's RAW needs to stop watching wrestling ...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I really enjoyed Raw today. I think everything apart from the [email protected] guest hosts was good. Touching goodbye, Shawn needs to be in the Hall of Fame next year.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

bw281 said:


> I was paying attention. Let's hope we have a better raw next week.


Apart from the 5 minutes with the guest hosts and the Bella whores what exactly wasn't to your liking?
The legends coming out?
The tag match?
The awesome crowd?
The Hart Dynasty and ShoMiz fued starting?
HHH/Sheamus continuing their fued?
Maybe you didn't like Shawn's farewell speech?
Because if those 5 minutes with the hosts ruined it for you then go watch TNA because clearly nothing is going to be good enough in the WWE for you.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

JohnBeattie said:


> Totally started crying. Very emotional for me, he's the only 1 wrestler I have watched since a kid and always been a fan.


Yeah, my first WWF experience was HBK/Bret at WM12  so sad. It's scary to think of WWE without guys like HBK and Taker as it's probably those two from that era that keeps me watching today. I'm gonna miss his legendary music too


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Well im sure we will see HBK when HHH retires, he will be back. maybe not in the force he was, but he will appear every now and then im sure


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Screw you asshole. Show some damn respect.


he's just a tv entertainer nothing to get worked up over


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Apart from the 5 minutes with the guest hosts and the Bella whores what exactly wasn't to your liking?
> The legends coming out?
> The tag match?
> The awesome crowd?
> ...


Why are you even wasting time arguing? There's no point.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think this raw might have broken the 4.0 rating barrier. I hope so atleast..


----------



## pl0p (Sep 25, 2003)

End of an Era

This is why HBK is in a league all of his own, the only reason i followed WWE for the past 7 years was because of HBK. When he came on the scene with the Rockers i was amazed at what he and Marty brought to the WWF but when he went solo i thought just wow this guy has it all. He is the greatest of all time no doubt about it. I was heartbroken as a kid at WM 14 and heartbroken as an adult at WM 26.

But all good things must come to an end.

There is only one Showstopper.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Definitely the best Raw in a long time, that will go down in history as the last official night of the Heartbreak Kid, Shawn Micheals. 

Hate to break the emotional mood by saying this but those guest hosts sucked so much ass. Seriously, just end this dam shit already. I don't want to look back on this Raw in 10 years time and have to look at those clowns.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ill be going to WM 27 next year so I hope HBK goes into the HoF then.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I was bawling like a baby. Shawn Michaels, you are and always have been my idol. I love you! I'll miss seeing you on my TV screen and at shows. God Bless You and enjoy the next chapter in your life... Oh yeah and I'll be there to see you go into the Hall of Fame!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I think this raw might have broken the 4.0 rating barrier. I hope so atleast..


*I think that's only wishful thinking. *


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's sad that we have users here bashing raw tonight and shawn michaels even?!?

This was a fantastic raw and you just witnessed the retirement of the showstopper. 

I'm going to miss shawn so much, wrestling won't be the same without him.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

And all I keep thinking is what a damn shame it is that he actually wrestled his match last night against The Undertaker.

Such an abrupt, unwanted end to his career. Yet it's the real thing. I think that's the worst part about it for me.

Everybody had better be stepping it up ten-fold to what they were before. One of the two greatest wrestlers in WWE history is gone. And the other half was the one who beat him into retirement. He's not too far away himself. If these young guys really respect this man, they'll do their absolute best every night. Let's see it happen.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

If the guest hosts were WRESTLERS every week, then it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Red Stinger said:


> If the guest hosts were WRESTLERS every week, then it wouldn't be so bad.


true.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Amazing Raw.

Miz is a star.

HBK is a legend, that send off gave me goosebumps I will miss a lot.


----------



## ernturn11 (Feb 1, 2010)

Shawn you will be greatly missed. Thanks for all the memories and have a relaxing retirement.


----------



## Barbaro (Jan 31, 2007)

Quite simply, 'thank you Shawn.' That was a pretty classy send-off.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

One of the best RAW episodes in a long time, in my opinion. The end with HBK coming out was tremendous, in my opinion. Very surreal moment.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Only one word to say after that retirement speech. WOW.
In all my years of watching wrestling, I have never felt emotional over something I have seen on the television screen but dam tonight i didnt cry but my eyes were sure as hell watery. Trips coming out at the end was just unbelievable and capped off a great retirement speech frm HBK.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> And all I keep thinking is what a damn shame it is that he actually wrestled his match last night against The Undertaker.
> 
> Such an abrupt, unwanted end to his career. Yet it's the real thing. I think that's the worst part about it for me.
> 
> Everybody had better be stepping it up ten-fold to what they were before. One of the two greatest wrestlers in WWE history is gone. And the other half was the one who beat him into retirement. He's not too far away himself. If these young guys really respect this man, they'll do their absolute best every night. Let's see it happen.


It doesn't help when some of them are being kept down in the mid card and buried in title matches against that other half.


----------



## Kliqster (Dec 17, 2002)

There'll be a lot of retirement tribute videos floating around, but this is my favourite of the lot. Hard to watch under the circumstances:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMPtKoPI4kY


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll never forget the first memorable match I watched with Shawn Michaels, Wrestlemania X, a crap PPV that had one BIG gem in that ladder match. I was 7 years old, and I will never forget it.

Growing up is hard, saying goodbye to people is even harder.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Only one word to say after that retirement speech. WOW.
> In all my years of watching wrestling, I have never felt emotional over something I have seen on the television screen but dam tonight i didnt cry but my eyes were sure as hell watery. Trips coming out at the end was just unbelievable and capped off a great retirement speech frm HBK.


Big ups and I feel the same way.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I wrote this on another forum but thought I'd share it here as well.

I just thought I'd share my thoughts and feelings, and sorry if it sounds like I'm writing this as if he had just died. Anyone who knows me probably knows I'm the biggest HBK mark in the world, and have been since I was 8 years old. I know most of you guys probably think of me as an unsophisticated WWE mark (and I probably am), but to me, the man was simply the best to ever set foot in a wrestling ring. I don't think that would ever change, no matter how many Japanese or ROH or other independent matches I watch. Shawn was a gifted athlete and an amazing performer. Though he isn't the best wrestler in the world from a technical standpoint, he was still quite good. Not that it mattered much, because his technical wrestling merit isn't what he'll be remembered for, by me or anyone else. His gift was his ability to connect with the fans when he entered that ring, and to tell an amazing story. While he slowed down with age and lost much of his ability to do the high-flying, risk-taking wrestling style that he helped innovate in the mainstream U.S. wrestling scene, his performances arguably got better. He made up for his weaknesses by showcasing his strong technical wrestling abilities and, more than that, his near-impeccable "fundamentals". Shawn Michaels had an ability to connect with fans in his matches, and pull them in. He connected with me. I didn't just watch Shawn Michaels matches; I experienced them. I always felt like I was along for the ride with him. I felt his struggle. I felt the disappointing heartbreak of defeat and the bitterness that followed. I felt the triumphant pride of victory. When Shawn Michaels lost a big match, it wasn't without a fight, and it felt personal. When Shawn won, it was only because he fought so hard for it.

Was Shawn Michaels a talented and gifted athlete? Yes. Was he the most gifted athlete to ever wrestle? No. Was Shawn Michaels charismatic? Yes. Was he the most charismatic wrestler of all time? Again, no. So why was he so special? Many wrestlers could meet those criteria. Those things may have made him a main event level competitor, and a big star, in the 1990s. But those aren't the traits that made him an enduring legend. Why do they call Shawn Michaels "Mr. Wrestlemania"? It has been argued by some that that title rightfully belongs to The Undertaker, who has never lost at Wrestlemania, (while Shawn, on the other hand, has lost more often than not at Wrestlemania). Shawn has, and deserves, that moniker because, even when he lost, he won. It was his remarkable performances and his ability to draw fans into his struggle. This is what he will be remembered for, in the end. Not for his gimmicks. Not for the Montreal screwjob. Not for his title reigns. And hopefully not for the "new and improved" DX. Shawn Michaels' enduring legacy will be his performance in the ring, and his ability to tell a captivating story in it. That is why he will forever be, to me, the greatest to ever step foot into that ring.

While we don't know for certain what the future holds, it seems clear that his days of active competition are over. While discretion advised me not to get my hopes up, it was the lesser part of valor that advised me against it. I knew going into Wrestlemania that Shawn was likely going to lose. For a while, I was bitter just thinking about it. The Undertaker's streak means nothing to me when put up against Shawn Michaels' career. Shawn deserved this victory, I thought. I still think he did. But it was his decision to retire, obviously, and in that case, he deserved a great sendoff match even more than a great victory. And he got exactly that. Was it the best match I've ever seen? No. Better than last year's? Probably not. But it was more emotional, to be sure. I'm not sure what to make of this; part of me still doesn't believe it. Not that it's unbelievable, just that it hasn't quite sunk in yet that Shawn Michaels' career is over. But I've been through it once before, in 1998, and I was just a kid then. Thing is, back then I actually had something to look forward to. I'll still watch Raw and Smackdown, NXT seems like a neat show and I'm interested in the direction it will take. But I won't watch with the same childlike captivation that I was able to do when Shawn Michaels was involved in something. I'll never be able to look forward to that next Shawn Michaels feud or the next Shawn Michaels match at Wrestlemania, (I had been planning to attend Wrestlemania 27; now I'm not so sure). This is not to take anything away from the other wrestlers; Batista and Cena, Jericho and Edge, both put on pretty good matches for what they were. But they weren't HBK matches.

I'm not sure why I wanted to write this or post it here, but I felt like I needed to say it. Shawn Michaels was my childhood favorite that carried through to adulthood. Now that he's gone, I don't know if I'll look at it the same way ever again. It feels like the end of an era to me, because he's always been there, in some way, for as long as I've watched wrestling. His absence will leave a void, one that will probably never be filled. There will never be another Shawn Michaels, but I am at least able to look optimistically to the future, with wonder and hope, waiting to see if anyone will ever come close to taking the torch he leaves behind.

So I just want to end by saying thank you.

Thank you, Shawn. Thank you for the memories.


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bravo for Shawn. He will be missed.

I could have sworn I heard the crowd chanting "get the belt" when Ted Jr. shoved Ted Sr. LOL.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

'There goes my hero' sums it up for me.

Remember bursting into tears when he had the 'concussion' all those years ago, when wrestling was still real to me. 15 years later and i'm welling up again! Tend to watch wrestling purely for entertainment, don't have real dislike or like for any of the wrestlers, I just enjoy the show. HBK has always been the exception.

Thanks for the memories Shawn.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Tonights RAW was great ..

A fresh match in Christian and Ted
Sheamus get good heat after attacking HHH while he was crying over HBK departure
Hart Dynasty partnering up with Bret 
Orton getting the spotlight as a mega face
HBK wonderful farewell speech


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

I thought I'd be in near tears cause Shawn was "my wrestler" growing up, act like him, followed him, everything.

It seems like it can't be true, I didn't really feel any emotion at all, it felt too surreal I guess. It's kind of that thing in my head like "naa he'll be back".

I guess I just don't feel that his farewell is 100% complete...I don't know, hard to explain.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW ABSOLUTELY WOW, I gotta admit, I cried a bit because that speech was just real and emotional. This really is the end for HBK. I still can't believe it. That "Daddy's coming home" really hit home too. Suck's that HBK didnt' get a big farewell like Flair, I was waiting the whole time hoping to see all the wrestlers come down and hug him and what not. If anyone deserved a big farewell, it should have been HBK and not Flair since he went back on his word. But whatever, it still was great and the crowd was very much into it with all their chants which made it that much better.


----------



## LaurentZai (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow that was ...heart-breaking. It was really great to see the genuine make up acknowledged by both HBK and Bret Hart. Great speech, so emotional. The moment with Trips at the end was special too. And I'm really sad because I honestly believe he is done for reals. But if you have to go out, what a way to do it!

THANK YOU HBK


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> I think Michaels didn't want that big sendoff like Flair. He wanted to do it his way and show people how to really retire from wrestling.


Good point.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I seriously cried during HBK's speech. It was beautiful and heartfelt. I'm so glad he and Bret managed to put the past behind them and move past what happened. It makes this ending even more bittersweet.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

NationOfViolence said:


> I'll never forget the first memorable match I watched with Shawn Michaels, Wrestlemania X, a crap PPV that had one BIG gem in that ladder match. I was 7 years old, and I will never forget it.
> 
> Growing up is hard, saying goodbye to people is even harder.


Wrestlemania X also had Bret/Owen, which is a tremendous match. On-par with that ladder match for sure. 

I so need closure in regards to HBK's departure.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I watched Shawn wrestle Steve Austin with his back nearly in pieces in 1998. He was supposed to be DONE.

To see him come back and give us nearly 8 more years of absolute epicness, you can do nothing but respect the man and the legacy he's left. Thank you Shawn.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you Shawn for all the great memories you gave us. You and Taker are the two greatest overall performers ever, bar none. Terrific speech.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

My favorite wrestler of all time is Bret Hart but I might jsut admit rightnow that HBK is the greatest preformer of all the time


----------



## bat3456 (Sep 18, 2007)

Farewell HBK. To be honest, I only watched WWE for HBK. I got to meet him once a long time ago when I was still young. Probably when I was 8-9 years old. Back when it was still called WWF. My dad took me to the show. WWE won't be the same without the guy. Who knows, this might be my last time watching it for good.


----------



## pl0p (Sep 25, 2003)

Camoron said:


> I wrote this on another forum but thought I'd share it here as well.
> 
> I just thought I'd share my thoughts and feelings, and sorry if it sounds like I'm writing this as if he had just died. Anyone who knows me probably knows I'm the biggest HBK mark in the world, and have been since I was 8 years old. I know most of you guys probably think of me as an unsophisticated WWE mark (and I probably am), but to me, the man was simply the best to ever set foot in a wrestling ring. I don't think that would ever change, no matter how many Japanese or ROH or other independent matches I watch. Shawn was a gifted athlete and an amazing performer. Though he isn't the best wrestler in the world from a technical standpoint, he was still quite good. Not that it mattered much, because his technical wrestling merit isn't what he'll be remembered for, by me or anyone else. His gift was his ability to connect with the fans when he entered that ring, and to tell an amazing story. While he slowed down with age and lost much of his ability to do the high-flying, risk-taking wrestling style that he helped innovate in the mainstream U.S. wrestling scene, his performances arguably got better. He made up for his weaknesses by showcasing his strong technical wrestling abilities and, more than that, his near-impeccable "fundamentals". Shawn Michaels had an ability to connect with fans in his matches, and pull them in. He connected with me. I didn't just watch Shawn Michaels matches; I experienced them. I always felt like I was along for the ride with him. I felt his struggle. I felt the disappointing heartbreak of defeat and the bitterness that followed. I felt the triumphant pride of victory. When Shawn Michaels lost a big match, it wasn't without a fight, and it felt personal. When Shawn won, it was only because he fought so hard for it.
> 
> ...



You've just summed up how i exactly feel, fanastic post.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I only need Bret Hart to leave now since Shawn is gone. This will make Raw more bearable to watch.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Great RAW

Great Farewell.

I was half expecting him to slip into "Paul" and "Michael" but obviously he's too much of a pro. I do always like shoot in-ring speeches though and this was one of the best.

I wonder if any of Shawn's moves are going to be used by someone else in homage now...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

bat3456 said:


> Farewell HBK. To be honest, I only watched WWE for HBK. I got to meet him once a long time ago when I was still young. Probably when I was 8-9 years old. Back when it was still called WWF. My dad took me to the show. WWE won't be the same without the guy. Who knows, this might be my last time watching it for good.


Oh yeah you just reminded me of the time I saw HBK when they came to the UK back in October 2007. When they did RAW in Birmingham, I will never forget the experience of rushing to the front for HBK's entrance and then seeing him on the top rope saluting the fans. 

HBK FOR PRESIDENT, dammit


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Historic RAW, though. Seriously, 'Taker getting boo'ed? Likely the last time that will ever happen.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Like many Raws earlier this year, the guest hosts added nothing, and a fair amount of the undercard was a bit lacking. The main stuff, however, was quite strong, particularly the Shawn Michaels stuff, and overall made for a great show.

The opening promo was fine. I don't think doing a PPV rematch on the show after the PPV would have been "something different" like Cena said. They do it pretty often, including the divas rematch on this show. In any event, I'm glad they didn't do Cena vs. Batista tonight considering that'll likely be the match on the next PPV. No need to turn this into Triple H/Orton or Cena/Orton already where I don't want to see another match between those two. I liked the stuff with Swagger at the beginning. I also like that they're sticking with Orton as a face (part of me thought he'd go right back to being heel after Mania despite the crowd reaction), but Cena picking him to be his partner didn't make much sense. That tag match was fine.

Christian vs. DiBiase wasn't much. I wonder if the upcoming DiBiase vs. DiBiase feud will work out better for Ted Jr. It can't be worse for him than the Legacy feud was for Cody.

The Triple H promo was really good, and Sheamus jumping him was well done. I was a little afraid Triple H winning at Mania was setting up him getting back into the title picture. I'm glad that doesn't seem to be the case, for now at least. Hopefully they do something to make me interested in that feud as I didn't care at all going into Mania.

Why couldn't the divas match at Mania have been that short? 

The Bret Hart/Miz/Show/Hart Dynasty segment was good. The match was better than I was expecting, though still wasn't much. I wouldn't mind seeing that being the next title program. It probably would have been a good idea for the Hart Dynasty to get a non-count out (or DQ) win.

The Shawn Michaels promo was really great. Even if the rest of the show was bad, I still may have said it was a good show because of that promo, and the great videos leading up to it.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

What a very sad 24hrs it has been, for the last 15 mins of Raw which is all I needed to watch. I saw the very BEST man in the wrestling industry say "Thank You" one last time, for one last time I cracked up my TV and sang along to "Sey Boy" and for one last time I shead a tear for my hero.

Shawn has done it all and I've been so lucky as has most of this Forum to watch it all play out for the last 15 years. And for me more so, I was very blessed to see Shawn return on his terms back in 2002, the entire world saw the 2nd coming of HBK which is just as great as his 1st. Plus I got to see him live in T.O back in 2006, sure it wasn't a classic, but I got to wave and cheer my hero on that night and it will be a night I will never forget.

So Shawn you've heared it before and you'll hear it again probably for the rest of your life but.....THANK YOU.....

You already are missed 

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

THANK YOU HBK


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Happened after RAW. I wish I could have seen this



> After WWE Monday night RAW last night, Edge beat Chris Jericho by DQ then speared him after the match. When Edge left Jericho began a promo. Triple H came out pedigreed him and gave him sweet chin music.
> 
> Triple H did the HBK pose at the top of the ramp afterward. That was a wrap!


----------



## Barbaro (Jan 31, 2007)

Wesson said:


> I only need Bret Hart to leave now since Shawn is gone. This will make Raw more bearable to watch.


The guy in your avatar really needs to go..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I should not be surprised that I got negative rep for being honest about how I feel. Yeah, I know he is just a wrestler and he is not dead, but it is hard to accept the fact that my personal favourite performer of all time is finished. Do not see any shame in being affected by that.


----------



## mossoholic (Mar 29, 2010)

It would have been nice if he took 5 seconds to thank the Kliq.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Historic RAW, though. Seriously, 'Taker getting boo'ed? Likely the last time that will ever happen.


Thought I heard that...dipping his hat to Shawn was a nice touch. It was a good send off, not over the top, not flashy, just classy and honest. Thank you HBK, for 15 years of great matches, entertaining us year in and out. You will be dearly missed. 
And as for what Evolution said earlier, the young guys do have to stand up now. It won't be much longer that Undertaker, Kane, HHH and co are around to carry the show, so it will be interesting to see who else steps up.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wesson said:


> he's just a tv entertainer nothing to get worked up over


Are you even a wrestling fan?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking forward to watching th show 

I dont think they will beat over a 4.0 in ratings, no chance imo. Its sad yes because its HBKs retirement show but no. A 3.7, bank on it.
But hey, why does it matter. Its a special show none the less.

Shawn Michales has left the building.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

It's pretty much sinking in now.

For me, wrestling will be never be the same again. There is no guy that has been able to make average wrestlers look so good. When they were in the ring with Shawn, they were almost guaranteed to have one of the best matches of their career. Razor Ramon is a great example of this. Awesome gimmick, but not the best performer...steps into the ring with HBK and has the match of his life.

I respect the guy hugely to come through drug ordeals, to fight on when his body was in tatters, and somehow still steal the show.

I could sit here and post all night about individual matches, but there's no need when everyone knows how good he was.

Perfect send off as well, nothing over the top and dramatised, just him and the fans he entertained for 25 years.

Can't quite believe it's all over, but I think it is. The greatest of all time will never be surpassed.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I should not be surprised that I got negative rep for being honest about how I feel. Yeah, I know he is just a wrestler and he is not dead, but it is hard to accept the fact that my personal favourite performer of all time is finished. Do not see any shame in being affected by that.


You too huh? Let me guess, rawesjericho? Yeah fuckhead red repped me and I quote -


> nerd wrestling is not real grow up


 because I dared to say I was upset that my all time favourite, the reason I watch wrestling had retired. I guess some people don't get it but then again the blind Jericho marks feel the hate amazingly strong for HBK...which is a little ironic considering how Jericho feels about HBK but you know, morons can't be expected to be sensible now can they?
It is a bit disappointing that they can't let people express how they feel about a true icon retiring from wrestling. 
And rawesjericho, if crying over what we just saw makes me a nerd then I'll proudly admit it, fuckstick!


----------



## kid o mac (Apr 1, 2005)

I must say that was a truly emotional yet classy promo from Michaels. The tipping of the hat from Taker was well done and a great sign of respect from Taker. The speech was excellent, as it was honest and truthful. I felt like crying sometime during the promo, but finally did during the Triple H/Michaels part at the end. My favorite wrestler of all time has retired, and tonight marked the end of a legendary wrestling career from Shawn Michaels. Thank you Shawn for the memories from this business, and I wish you the best in the next chapter of your life.


----------



## Foleyfan1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Raw was just ok, but HBK speech was great. It made me really want Foley to comeback to the WWE, when he's done with TNA. So he could have one final match then offically retire with the WWE.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I actually was a Marty Jannetty fan first, saw his first match in the AWA against Buck Zumoff. Then caught the Rockers a couple times as they bounced between feds. Jannetty was still the star at first, Michaels was so quiet and couldn't talk much. HBK got lucky he didn't end up in Jannetty's situation and get into issues with the law, but there is no doubt he had what it took. I have watched HBK come all the way from a quiet partner with a semi established star, to developing his persona alongside Sherri. He came so far from what he first started out as and just kept getting better. 

I am not sure what there is about him, but there is something that makes a lot of us feel like we emphathize with him, connect with him. It was just surreal to watch him retire and I do believe he means it. I am so torn on this. For myself, it sucks that he isn't going to be on screen entertaining me anymore, especially when he can so obviously still go at such a high level. There is another side though that respects and cares about him as a person enough to be really happy he is getting out before a major injury that would alter his life. I respect the fact he is going to spend time with his family and has his priorities right and wish him only the best. I also think I would rather be left wanting more than be thinking it was sad he kept wrestling beyond the point he could put on a great match (Flair, Hogan, etc)

There are very few, maybe even no other, athletes or entertainers I feel the same way about. There just is something about HBK that made me cross the line from impartial interested observer to fan, with all the lack of common sense that sometimes entails. I always liked a wrestling show better when I heard his music played. I will probably have to buy some DVDs of his matches eventually, but at least he has left us with a great body of work and he went out on top. As much as I should be sad, I still find I am more happy that he has seemed to prove himself well worth being a fan of. HBK has turned into a solid guy, one I can admire for who he is at least as much as for what he does. His retirement is him being true to why he pulled me in as a fan.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HBK has left the building


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I pretty much have seen Shawn's ups & downs since I Started watching in 1993 so this hurts not being able to see him in the ring again. Still it does feel good seeing HBK leave on his terms unlike the last time in 1998 where he had to leave because of his back injury. Godspeed Shawn.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good show. ending was great. hbk picked a good time to leave tho as he's been terrible for like a full year now(excluding wm but that was mostly taker anyway).


----------



## maximus425 (Mar 30, 2010)

NotAllThere said:


> I actually was a Marty Jannetty fan first, saw his first match in the AWA against Buck Zumoff. Then caught the Rockers a couple times as they bounced between feds. Jannetty was still the star at first, Michaels was so quiet and couldn't talk much. HBK got lucky he didn't end up in Jannetty's situation and get into issues with the law, but there is no doubt he had what it took. I have watched HBK come all the way from a quiet partner with a semi established star, to developing his persona alongside Sherri. He came so far from what he first started out as and just kept getting better.
> 
> I am not sure what there is about him, but there is something that makes a lot of us feel like we emphathize with him, connect with him. It was just surreal to watch him retire and I do believe he means it. I am so torn on this. For myself, it sucks that he isn't going to be on screen entertaining me anymore, especially when he can so obviously still go at such a high level. There is another side though that respects and cares about him as a person enough to be really happy he is getting out before a major injury that would alter his life. I respect the fact he is going to spend time with his family and has his priorities right and wish him only the best. I also think I would rather be left wanting more than be thinking it was sad he kept wrestling beyond the point he could put on a great match (Flair, Hogan, etc)
> 
> There are very few, maybe even no other, athletes or entertainers I feel the same way about. There just is something about HBK that made me cross the line from impartial interested observer to fan, with all the lack of common sense that sometimes entails. I always liked a wrestling show better when I heard his music played. I will probably have to buy some DVDs of his matches eventually, but at least he has left us with a great body of work and he went out on top. As much as I should be sad, I still find I am more happy that he has seemed to prove himself well worth being a fan of. HBK has turned into a solid guy, one I can admire for who he is at least as much as for what he does. His retirement is him being true to why he pulled me in as a fan.


Well said and agreed!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

jjapples said:


> You too huh? Let me guess, rawesjericho? Yeah *fuckhead* red repped me and I quote


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

EvoLution™;8240473 said:


>


:lmao
I knew I got that from somewhere! All credit to Evolution...or should it be Cole? Nah I'll give it to you...although my friends an I have been saying it for a few years now


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> Are you even a wrestling fan?


I don't cry over a wrestler leaving they come and go.



Barbaro said:


> The guy in your avatar really needs to go..


I agree I just like the way the avatar looks.


----------



## Barbaro (Jan 31, 2007)

Wesson said:


> I agree I just like the way the avatar looks.


Well, we agree then. It is a cool avatar, but Hogan in 2010 is stinkin' the place up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

_
In the dark match main event, Edge defeated Chris Jericho by DQ in a World Hvt. Championship match. Jericho was talking smack then Triple H came out and Pedigreed him and then hit Jericho with Sweet Chin Music. Yes, Triple H did Sweet Chin Music. Hunter then said, "Chris Jericho has left consciousness."_

WTF?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> good show. ending was great. hbk picked a good time to leave tho as he's been terrible for like a full year now(excluding wm but that was mostly taker anyway).


DX was horrible that's for sure. Sucks to be HHH now (or us), no DX to fall back on anymore when people get bored of him in the title picture.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Love the shots at the old man rotting away in TNA. HBK has more integrity in his little finger than Flair's entire body.

Thank you Shawn. One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> _
> In the dark match main event, Edge defeated Chris Jericho by DQ in a World Hvt. Championship match. Jericho was talking smack then Triple H came out and Pedigreed him and then hit Jericho with Sweet Chin Music. Yes, Triple H did Sweet Chin Music. Hunter then said, "Chris Jericho has left consciousness."_
> 
> WTF?


I wonder if he'll use it on rare occasions like the Crossface.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Natalya is a face and a Beth/Natalya feud will not happen any time soon and Mickie or Melina need to turn heel.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

There were many Monday nights in the mid 90's where I would get yelled at for staying up late to watch Raw just to see "The Heartbreak Kid." After his first retirement, he was subsequently replaced a few times for the title of favorite wrestler but I always had a soft spot for Shawn. Best wishes to him.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Can't imagine Triple H doing the Sweet Chin Music. Am currently convinced that the person who sent that in was either joking or is currently under the influence of drugs and/or alcohol and needs to be saved by Punk before receiving the obligatory backrub from Gallows.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I bet you Cena has been waiting forever to be able to team up with his good pal Orton


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

HBK will definitely be missed. He is one of the best pure atheletics and Wrestlers ever in the WWE.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

That **** HBK is NOT the greatest ever.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I cried and I ain't ashamed to admit that.

If this really is the end then thanks for the memories Shawn.

Definitely the end of an era.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

THNC said:


> That **** HBK is NOT the greatest ever.


fpalmfpalm


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

THNC said:


> That **** HBK is NOT the greatest ever.


Shut up clown. You may not like him but not much other wrestlers have had as many CLASSICS as HBK.

The Icon wil be missed. He was still one of the best big match wrestlers and consistent performers around.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

gary year said:


> Shut up clown. You may not like him but not much other wrestlers have had as many CLASSICS as HBK.
> 
> The Icon wil be missed. He was still one of the best big match wrestlers and consistent performers around.


You HBK cheerleaders are little bitches.

WWE overhypes HBK.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol at bitches. Quaity is quality, and that's what HBK brought.

The WM XX Triple threat >>>> your favourite wrestlers best match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Respect for Shawn Michaels.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Got a kick out of Swagger "cashing" in then changing his mind. Wonder what's next with Orton and Legacy. For Shawn can't really ask for anything more it's been a long fun ride.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

RAW was good tonight... minus seeing mark henry only wearing shorts.......eww.... But yea, I loved how they did the Sheamus attack on HHH, that was awesome. The Main Event was pretty good as well; good to see that Orton didn't change his character to be a face. The HBK Farewell was good but, It didn't feel real to me. I kept thinking "ah, he'll be back in a few monthes!". It just didn't feel like "The End" the way Ric Flairs did. Im not saying that Shawn WILL be back, cuz I dunno... but im just saying that the RAW moment didn't make me feel that he's really retired. But whatever, great RAW.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

gary year said:


> Lol at bitches. Quaity is quality, and that's what HBK brought.
> 
> The WM XX Triple threat >>>> your favourite wrestlers best match.


My favorite wrestlers charisma and character >>>> HBK kissing
men on the lips and calling himself "The Heartbake Kid".


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

gary year said:


> Lol at bitches. Quaity is quality, and that's what HBK brought.
> 
> *The WM XX Triple threat >>>> your favourite wrestlers best match.*


its not better then Joe vs punk 2 or Eddie vs Rey at Halloween havoc:no:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of discussion is this ?


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

What an incredible episode of RAW. WrestleMania XXVI was awesome and then WWE delivers again the night after. I enjoyed just about everything on this show. I always enjoy the RAWs after WM because it feels like a new start with new guys getting into the spotlight and new feuds being created. You can kind of tell what direction you'll see from WWE when watching the night after WM.

The beginning was pretty exciting with Swagger trying to cash in. I was sure he was going to lose, but I'm glad to see that he called off the match. I'm glad WWE is giving him a nice push because he's definitely talented enough. I've been disappointed in how he's been used since he came to RAW, but looks like that is over now. He looked good in the tag team match and putting him alongside Batista was a smart move. I was actually excited to see Cena and Orton teaming up and call me crazy, but I think Orton was getting more cheers than Cena! Tell you what, he's going to be a huge face.

Everyone has been complaining about Christian not getting any time on RAW and losing MitB and a lot of fans have been saying that Christian is done for and that he will be a mid-carder for the rest of his career, but I think his victory over Ted DiBiase tonight in the Legends Lumberjack match shows that he is still relevant and I think big things will be happening for him this year. Same for DiBiase, who looks like he's about to get a nice angle after pushing his father.

Nice to see Sheamus get so much heat after attacking Triple H. He looked great last night even in losing to Triple H, but he went a step further tonight. Very smart move on WWE's part to keep this rivalry going, as it will really help Sheamus in the long run. Triple H is the best guy for him to work with.

I can't tell you how excited I was to see The Hart Dynasty begin what looks to be a feud with ShoMiz and I hope it leads to them winning the tag team titles. I've been a big fan of HD since they debuted and I'm glad they're finally getting something to do. I hope this is the beginning of a nice push and it would be cool to see Bret stick around with them as it would give them a nice boost.

I didn't understand the need to have the same Divas match again and only have it last a few seconds. I think something else could have been done there, but then again, you'll never see this guy complaining about seeing the Divas. Especially Maryse, Eve and Mickie James.

Speaking of Divas, how about seeing Tiffany, Rosa and The Bella Twins in that hot tub? Would have given anything to be the guest hosts tonight, haha. What a couple of lucky bastards.

The Shawn Michaels Farewell was by far the greatest thing tonight, as I'm sure everyone expected. I found myself trying to hold back tears as we said goodbye to one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. I'm sad that he's going, but I feel like it's his time to go and I feel completely fulfilled with his career. Thank you HBK, for everything. You will be missed.

Overall, this was a great follow-up to WrestleMania and it leaves me with high hopes for this year. I really think we're seeing the beginning of good things for the likes of Christian, DiBiase, The Hart Dynasty, Orton and Swagger and that is very exciting. We'll see what changes in the Draft, but as of right now, RAW looks really good. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

This for me was the best episode of Raw in a long time, everything just worked.
- Liked the opening stuff with Batista/Cena, Batista shoutin at the lighting guy was gold. Really liked the Swagger swerve, it could be a good angle for him eventually cashing in and losing. He could do what he did last night a few times but eventually be caught out.
- I got a kick out of seeing all the old guys as lumberjacks. Enjoyable little match between Christian and Dibiase too. Very interested to see what develops beween Dibiase Jr and Snr.
- Sheamus attacking Hunter was great. Made him look like a real prick.
- Divas match was completely pointless but it was short enough for me to not give a fuck.
- Bret's segment with MizShow was one of the best things he's done since he came back, he seemed a lot more relaxed tonight. I hope he sticks around to manage the Hart Dynasty.
- The face reaction for Orton was tremendous. Swagger looked credible being in there with the big guys during the tag match. 
- I can't really say anything about Shawn's speech that hasn't already been said. Very emotional.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> It's pretty funny when one of the best heels ever in the business in Randy Orton out pops the top babyface of the company in John Cena. I bet it pisses you off Orton haters. HA.


Orton is a GOD. I'm honoured to call him my favourite wrestler.

And holy shit, perro's posts get more ignorant and annoying with each passing week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice raw. Though I've been watching it on Youtube, and the HBK part can't be anywhere to be seen. I think WWE removed it. Would like to see it.

I'm not a 'mark' of Swagger at all, but I don't mind him. He would be my second choice next to Christian last night, so I'm not to bothered. He reminds me so much of Kurt Angle also. 

Orton is way fucking over its crazy. Interesting to see what they do with him now.

Anyone else notice how Batista got legit pissed at the start of the show when they screwed up his entrance?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKeithO said:


> Orton is a GOD. I'm honoured to call him my favourite wrestler.
> 
> And holy shit, perro's posts get more ignorant and annoying with each passing week.


notice how the only people that Bitch about my posts l are the Orton and TNA marks

i look forward to watching Orton Bomb his first attempt at a face promo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

perro said:


> notice how the only people that Bitch about my posts l are the Orton and TNA marks
> 
> *i look forward to watching Orton Bomb his first attempt at a face promo*


He doesn't have to cut a 'face' promo. The fans are going crazy for the character he is now. A character that just doesn't give a shit. They're building him like Austin.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Orton's not going to "bomb" anything. You have a Sheamus avatar, it'd be wise of you to shut up right now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKeithO said:


> Orton's not going to "bomb" anything. You have a Sheamus avatar, it'd be wise of you to shut up right now.


 Sheamus is gettign tons of heat, and has had a better showing at mania then Orton has in the last 2 years



King Kenny said:


> He doesn't have to cut a 'face' promo. The fans are going crazy for the character he is now. A character that just doesn't give a shit. They're building him like Austin.


 Every time some one compares Orton to Austin a Puppy Dies:no:

Orton dosnet have to charisma or mic Skills to make people like him while being a jack ass


why do you think he hasn't cut a promo in weeks

Orton will be heel again in 2-3 months tops


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Orton will be heel again in 2-3 months tops


i cant wait for them to try to do this and have it fail completely and the crowd still pop for him.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

perro said:


> Sheamus is gettign tons of heat, and has had a better showing at mania then Orton has in the last 2 years


Hahahahahaha, you're such a moron. Orton looked GREAT at Wrestlemania 26. He looked a lot better than your boy Sheamus, too. Sheamus was getting reactions similar to Drew Mcintyre's until last night when he took Triple H out from behind. But having a hot crowd will help that. Next week Sheamus will go back to silence.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKeithO said:


> Hahahahahaha, you're such a moron. Orton looked GREAT at Wrestlemania 26. He looked a lot better than your boy Sheamus, too. Sheamus was getting reactions similar to Drew Mcintyre's until last night when he took Triple H out from behind. But having a hot crowd will help that. Next week Sheamus will go back to silence.


The tipple threat match boring as shit

and your a troll if you think Sheamus is only now getting a reaction, hes been getting consistent heat for months now



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> i cant wait for them to try to do this and have it fail completely and the crowd still pop for him.


 hes gonna have a section of fan boys cheering him no matter what

This will be just like edges face turn

hot for 3 weeks and then well all be sick of it


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

perro said:


> The tipple threat match boring as shit
> 
> and your a troll if you think Sheamus is only now getting a reaction, hes been getting consistent heat for months now


Yeah, I'm a troll because your golden boy gets no reaction. That makes sense. The triple threat match was one of the more exciting matches on the card. If you want to talk about "boring as shit," see Triple H vs Sheamus.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

perro said:


> hes gonna have a section of fan boys cheering him no matter what
> 
> This will be just like edges face turn
> 
> *hot for 3 weeks* and then well all be sick of it


he's been booked as a face since his fued with sheamus that was in January so wtf are you talking about?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he's been booked as a face since his fued with sheamus that was in January so wtf are you talking about?


no his feud with Sheamus was Heel vs heel

Orton wasn't really a face till he turned on Legacy


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

perro said:


> no his feud with Sheamus was Heel vs heel
> 
> Orton wasn't really a face till he turned on Legacy


he was booked as the face in their fued. 

lol at heel vs heel. like that's gonna sell tickets.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he was booked as the face in their fued.
> 
> lol at heel vs heel. like that's gonna sell tickets.


that Feud wasn't supposed to sell tickets lol, that's why it was at the rumble were the title matches mean nothing

and Orton was only the "face" cause their was no way in hell the crowd was gonna cheer Sheamus of him

in every heel vs heel match/feud the more popular heel becomes the Defacto face


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

perro said:


> that Feud wasn't supposed to sell tickets lol, that's why it was at the rumble were the title matches mean nothing
> 
> and Orton was only the "face" cause their was no way in hell the crowd was gonna cheer Sheamus of him
> 
> in every heel vs heel match/feud the more popular heel becomes the Defacto face


he didn't become the defacto face. HE WAS BOOKED like a face ffs.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he didn't become the defacto face. HE WAS BOOKED like a face ffs.


he was still acting like a heel and giving heel promos


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Very intrigued at Cena's stare at Orton. And HBK's speech made me cry. I'll miss seeing him on Raw.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

What a brilliant Raw!!!

Batista being pissed off about his messed up entrance lighting.

Jack Swagger's almost EPIC FAIL attempt at cashing in MITB.

Cena & Orton teaming up. I think Orton did out-pop Cena!

Sheamus getting major heat for attacking HHH.

Diva's looking hot... in a hot tub!

Michael Cole crying during:
HBK's emotional speech with Taker and HHH thanking him in their different ways.

I'd love to see HHH induct HBK at the Hall of Fame some day.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> What a brilliant Raw!!!
> 
> Batista being pissed off about his messed up entrance lighting.
> 
> ...


That pretty much sums it up for me..Seeing the undertaker come out and tilt is hat in respect gave me chills.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

hhhfan474 said:


> :lmao


that's awesome, next time he should try it in jeans that are not so tight :lmao


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Twister Of Fate said:


> What an incredible episode of RAW. WrestleMania XXVI was awesome and then WWE delivers again the night after. I enjoyed just about everything on this show. I always enjoy the RAWs after WM because it feels like a new start with new guys getting into the spotlight and new feuds being created. You can kind of tell what direction you'll see from WWE when watching the night after WM.
> 
> The beginning was pretty exciting with Swagger trying to cash in. I was sure he was going to lose, but I'm glad to see that he called off the match. I'm glad WWE is giving him a nice push because he's definitely talented enough. I've been disappointed in how he's been used since he came to RAW, but looks like that is over now. He looked good in the tag team match and putting him alongside Batista was a smart move. I was actually excited to see Cena and Orton teaming up and call me crazy, but I think Orton was getting more cheers than Cena! Tell you what, he's going to be a huge face.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it any better, agree 100%, most enjoyable episode of RAW for a long, long, long time.


----------



## Macgyver (Mar 15, 2010)

Great Raw! I love what Orton is doing right now. The Swagger angle is interesting. I hope they keep it up with him almost cashing in every week. Miz is really solid on the mic, the undefeated at Wrestlemania line was classic. Perfect send off for HBK.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I just hope they don't fuck this great start up.

Hart Dynasty vs ShowMiz feud. Sheamus/Triple H feud continuing.
Loving the angle they did with Swagger, having him come in and attack, then think better of it when Cena got up, callin it off and walking away, it'd be great if they had him try then again a few times. Really good Raw.

Only two things I hated, the guest host shit carrying on, seriously Vince, Nobody gives a shit about them. And that god awful divas match, I want to see a real match not a 10 second one. Phoenix vs Natalya please.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Great show. Hot crowd. Exciting TV. That sort of thing every week would nail it and boost ratings no doubt. 

Swagger and Sheamus, that quickly, are now seen as big time players in the "WWE Universe". Hope they keep it up.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Best RAW in a while.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Great raw, i actually watched it all without skipping anything (well except the diva crap). The opening was good with batista and cena, they are actually doing well with this and the angle used is not all that unbelievable. Swagger trying to cash in was good but with cena getting up he pulled out, makes me think he will cash it in after the rematch with tista. soon anyway.

Christian facing off against dibiase in a legend lumberjack match was pretty meh...part of me, nae most of me was hoping he would be cenas partner and lead into a swagger feud but oh well. Interesting what happened with ted and his father, will he and bret be continuing on in some capacity? managers?

Now Im really curious to know what HHH was going to say about shawn, damn you sheamus!!! The WM match was pretty decent so another from this isnt all that bad imo.

The GHs tonight were terrible, all they done was shout and share a hot tub with some divas. Although I did feel sorry for them when big mark and his red speedos got into the hot tub.

Nice to see the HD getting a little push too, hopefully bret does stay and manage them for a while now that the vince stuff is done with. HD may actually get involved with teams outside Cryme Tyme now and win some gold. Thought it was a good match and found it amusing that show is mentoring the mentor lol does this mean danielson has a disadvantage if his mentor needs mentoring by show?

Shawns speech was very emotional and its a shame we wont bee seeing him again. Nice show of respect by the undertaker at the start and HHH at the end. I also like how shawn ruled out all the future dirtsheet reports in his speech.
- Shawn to TNA? - "after working with that crazy son of a gun all these years I don't think I could work any other gig"
-Shawn doing a flair? - "I want to keep my word to you[fans] and to the Undertaker, So for one more match, sorry but I'll try to make sure that does not happen"
I shall hope and hold opout for a final match at WM with hunter but somehow i get the feeling that was really shawns final match. Gutted!


----------



## joesnee (Oct 26, 2008)

I havent commented in a wwe thread in a long long time, my sky box decided it did not want to play wrestlemania so i decided to check Raw properly for once in a long time, now ive been keepin up to date by fast forwarding through each show but i barely did it this week...i must say i really enjoyed raw, apart from this continuos guest host crap it was actually pretty good


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger vs. Orton at Extreme Rules?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Tremendous RAw everything the whole show was great from swagger, batista, orton, hart dynasty, and of course HBK just a magnificent historic show


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Pretty awesome show and just what WWE needed the night after Mania. They've got so many directions they can head in with most superstars it just makes for entertainment and a great farewell for Shawn.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Superb show. Aside from the Divas match/segments and the idiot guest hosts, everything was really good. WWE stepped it up. No Kofi was awesome, and seeing Swagger main-event is a dream come true. Shawn's segment was touching too.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Really good show. The HBK sendoff was fantastic and I'll really miss seeing him perform. A Hart Dynasty/ShowMiz feud starting is very good, Bret interacting with The Miz was a great segment and Orton as a face is going to be very interesting to watch over the next few months because he is insanely popular. The Divas and Guest Host stuff was the only stupid stuff but hey, that is expected now.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

What was the song that was played during HBK's farewell coming later on screen that was played through out the show?


----------



## RockersReuion06 (Feb 27, 2006)

audioslave be yourself


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Great show post Mania.

I really thought Swagger was going to cash it in and be successful. Then again, he shouldn't cash it in that soon. He's just turned 27 and has _plenty_ of time to develop leading up to the actual cash-in. I wouldn't be surprised if they have continue his "attempts" only to come up short and keeps coming up with excuses. It could be a good way to have him garner more heat then he already does now. 

I loved how Orton outpopped the champ...Seriously, it's like his overness just doesn't stop. The crowd roared when his music hit, when he got the tag and even more so when he hit both Big Dave and Swagger with the RKO. What I like the most though is that he isn't being portrayed as the usual go happy kind of face...He could've easly sprinted down to the ring when Cena announced him as a his partner. But no, instead he played like a face but also kept his heel dimeanor. Not to mention that to a certain degree he's being paved as a type of loner/anti-hero. Which fits perfectly for him. Orton = easily one of the best things going on RAW right now. Also nice to see the pose again.

Great speech from Shawn. Like, most I choked. Seeing a part of my childhood one last time. Just straight up emotional and I'm glad he got a lot of good time for his send off. Like most things in life, nothing lasts forever...And it's always hard to say goodbye. William Peterson as Gil Grissom left _CSI_ after a great run. Andre Agassi retired from tennis after almost reaching the age of 40 and is one of the greatest champions of all time. And now, The Showstopper wrote the final chapter before closing the book on his illuminating career. Thanks for all the good times and memories Shawn. Legends never die.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

RockersReuion06 said:


> audioslave be yourself


THANKS.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Shawn Michaels speech was very touching*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I can watch Orton RKO Batista and Swagger over and over and not get tired of it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I know what you mean, the crowd go absolutely wild!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Still pissed about Cena's selling though. Batista speared him and moments later he was up like nothing. Not to mention Swagger had owned him with briefcase earlier and Cena "No Sold". It really annoys me.


----------



## easter (Jun 24, 2007)

im not liking all this orton love he aint that good

sad to see hbk go


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO at Batista getting pissed of with whoever messed up putting his spotlight on. Soild opening segment. When Swagger came out i was thinking please dont say there going to waste it now but they didnt.

Christian/Ted was ok, Ted Sr and Ted Jr aftermatch was interesting as to where that could lead. HHH promo was very good then Sheamus got some heat by attacking him was done well. The Divas tag match was a waste. 

Bret/Miz promo was ok, then Hart Dynasty coming out to stand by Bret then really becoming faces then. The match was ok too. Orton being Cena's partner it was always going to be Orton big pop for him. The match was fine, it did more in making Orton get over as a face.

The Shawn Micheals ending wow so very well done. Undertakers tilt of the hat was cool, Shawn's speech was so classy. Then HHH coming out at the end Shawn and HHH having there moment was great. The ending with Shawn's speech was so classy and memorable. Overall a good Raw which will be remembered as the night of Shawn Michaels farewell.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I LOVED Miz's promo on Bret. At first I couldn't figure out where they were going with the ShowMiz interrupting Bret. Why? I don't know. I'm still mad at myself for it. Of course it would be a lead-in for the Hart Dynasty who I'm glad to see finally getting a push. The match was a little sloppy but who the hell cares?! We got to see Natalya and that's all that matters. How freaking HOT did she look last night?! Girl is STACKED!!! :yum:

I was glad to see Shemus come out during HHH's promo. Hopefully the rest of this feud is booked properly and doesn't turn into Cena/Miz II.

I agree with another poster about Cena's no-selling. He did the same thing after CM Punk dominated on the Raw hosted by Jesse Ventura. After he won the match, he walked away like he'd just done 20 reps with an E-Z Curl. It made Punk look, well....like a punk! I was pissed. I know they're trying to make him out to be Superman but Pat Patterson or SOMEBODY has got to take him aside and tell him the reason they're running out of heels for him to work with is because he's making them all look like chumps! He IS capable of selling a good heel, he's done it before. He just needs to do it consistently.

What more can you say about Shawn's farewell? The greatest in-ring performer of all-time checked out with all the class in the world. I couldn't help but think of Flair when he started talking about "keeping his promise" to the Undertaker. I'm sure HBK couldn't help but feel a little cheated after seeing Flair get back in the ring again so quickly. Hopefully, as much as I'd like to see him again, he CAN keep his promise and stay retired with dignity.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome show, only thing that sucked were the guest hosts (who the fuck were they?) and any segment they took part it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

elo said:


> Awesome show, only thing that sucked were the guest hosts (who the fuck were they?) and any segment they took part it.


Come on. You don't know who those two actors were?

Neither do I.

Vince needs to pull the plug on this Guest Hosting crap. The fans don't give a shit about them and it shows by the weak reactions.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King hated this weeks RAW!

Easily the worst RAW of the year, coupled with lame squash matches, a lot, yes, a lot of old people and really lame segments!

Pathetic show, a perfect way to relate to a pathetic career, lawls!


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

lmao, did the guest hosts really get booed haha. either booed of no reaction


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Nolo King said:


> Nolo King hated this weeks RAW!
> 
> Easily the worst RAW of the year, coupled with lame squash matches, a lot, yes, a lot of old people and really lame segments!
> 
> Pathetic show, a perfect way to relate to a pathetic career, lawls!



fpalm:no:


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nolo King said:


> Nolo King hated this weeks RAW!
> 
> Easily the worst RAW of the year, coupled with lame squash matches, a lot, yes, a lot of old people and really lame segments!
> 
> Pathetic show, a perfect way to relate to a pathetic career, lawls!


Vintage Nolo King :lmao


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Nolo King said:


> Nolo King hated this weeks RAW!
> 
> Easily the worst RAW of the year, coupled with lame squash matches, a lot, yes, a lot of old people and really lame segments!
> 
> Pathetic show, a perfect way to relate to a pathetic career, lawls!


Nolo King heel turn?


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

lawls I sure hope so. We can form a tag team and take over the IWC


----------



## adricule6 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nolo King said:


> Nolo King hated this weeks RAW!
> 
> Easily the worst RAW of the year, coupled with lame squash matches, a lot, yes, a lot of old people and really lame segments!
> 
> Pathetic show, a perfect way to relate to a pathetic career, lawls!


LOL at Nolo King hating HBK's farewell. I'm sure you'd rather see Khali and his little brother dance than the best wrestler ever retiring and thanking the fans.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

No time for Nolo King, your an attention seeking assposter.

Hbk leaving speach was big time emotional. The 'please don't go' stuff was epic. With out doubt in my favourite 3 wrestlers of all time. Thank YOU hbk.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't believe 'Nolo King' hasn't given up this gimmick.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

im back babes said:


> Nolo King heel turn?


He was always a heel. How can you like a guy who thinks the Great Khali is the best wrestler and says lawl after every word.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol, agreed. 

I'm watching it again right now. Orton's pop was huge. I never thought I'd see Orton and Cena teaming together properly. I'm glad Orton didn't go down and just act all buddy-like with Cena though. That'd be awful.


----------

